# knock off tool remover, "dayton style"



## Classic Customs

i ran across a good bunch of these :biggrin: . there made very well, come with a five year warranty on anything but scratches and rubber ripping, if the rubber does ever rip or get mangled i will send replacemants for cost of shipping only. as you can see in the picture they are fully padded to protect the chrome. i also send a 24inch bar so you do not have to carry a jack handle to use them, price is $65 shipped in the states. im currently looking for a wholesale supply on the grips and if i can sell enough i might end up lowering the price if all goes well. they are also coated with a durable "hammer like" finish. i have passed a few of these on to a couple friends and they seem to really like them. here are the pictures, it was snowing out and my wife would only help inside lol 

















HERE IS THE "POWER"BAR THAT THE COMPETITION DOES NOT PROVIDE


















just a random shot of tiny tits and the pieces you will be recieving in the kit









this is the best shot of the coating, it's actually a very nice "hammer like" finish, but i'm no painter so its just sprayed on (may look like crap lol but these i did paint)








this was the cheapest grip i could find, im sure there are not all going to look the same because honestly i'm just grabbing what ever cost less








here is a decent shot of the rubber pad and rubber "dowels" the rubber i sprayed on these suck. i have since found a much better glue. 

















:*if you are a past "classic customs" customer you will recieve $5 off*:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ARE 3 BAR'S AVAILABLE? SHOOT ME A GOOD PRICE SHIPPED ON A 2 AND 3 BAR..


----------



## Mr Impala

bad ass


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Dec 13 2010, 07:44 AM~19313983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 3 BAR'S AVAILABLE? SHOOT ME A GOOD PRICE SHIPPED ON A 2 AND 3 BAR..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there $65 shipped in the states. as soon as i get my hands on a 3 bar for mock up i will be good to go.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2010, 08:44 AM~19314213
> *bad ass
> *


 :cheesy: thanks brent


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 13 2010, 06:47 AM~19313826
> *
> just a random shot of tiny tits and the pieces you will be recieving in the kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I LIKE HOW U USE UR WIFE TO TRY N SELL PRODUCT :thumbsup: , CUZ SHE COULDA HELD THE CAMERA N U THE TOOLS........LOL



ANY PICS OF HER IN HEELS ? :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 13 2010, 11:01 AM~19314626
> *there $65 shipped in the states. as soon as i get my hands on a 3 bar for mock up i will be good to go.
> :cheesy:  thanks brent
> *


3 BAR SHIPPING TODAY OR TOMMORROW.... THAT'S THE WAY WE DO IT... :0


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2010, 10:07 AM~19314655
> *:0 I LIKE HOW U USE UR WIFE TO TRY N SELL PRODUCT :thumbsup: , CUZ SHE COULDA HELD THE CAMERA N U THE TOOLS........LOL
> ANY PICS OF HER IN HEELS ? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i take better pictures.... and you already have a "in heels" picture :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 13 2010, 10:34 AM~19314786
> *3 BAR SHIPPING TODAY OR TOMMORROW.... THAT'S THE WAY WE DO IT... :0
> *


i will be having three bar tools ready very soon it looks like :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## tko_818

Why do u have to bust these out when im broke as a joke from the holidays :angry: save me one :happysad:


----------



## Scooter9495

So this is used to remove and install? It gives enough leverage to fully tighten same as hammer?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Dec 13 2010, 02:03 PM~19315697
> *So this is used to remove and install? It gives enough leverage to fully tighten same as hammer?
> *


oh boy does it

you know how with the KO hammer you have to go back ansd tighten up few miles later.... these minimize that and on my car since IM SO POWERFULL i got em as tight as sht teh first time! and no problems since.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

3 bar shipped!  how's that for fast service?? :0


----------



## Scooter9495

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 13 2010, 01:07 PM~19315714
> *oh boy does it
> 
> you know how with the KO hammer you have to go back ansd tighten up few miles later.... these minimize that and on my car since IM SO POWERFULL i got em as tight as sht teh first time! and no problems since.
> *


Nice, seems i should get one then.


----------



## touchdowntodd

VERY nice.. i like the additional bar.. if i ever ride kos again ill hit you up homie.. you should sell a LOT of these and FAST


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Dec 13 2010, 02:35 PM~19315910
> *Nice, seems i should get one then.
> *


yes you will be happy


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2010, 11:07 AM~19314655
> *:0 I LIKE HOW U USE UR WIFE TO TRY N SELL PRODUCT :thumbsup: , CUZ SHE COULDA HELD THE CAMERA N U THE TOOLS........LOL
> ANY PICS OF HER IN HEELS ? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 13 2010, 02:55 PM~19316494
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


:h5: tell tommy to quit holdn out :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Dec 13 2010, 12:00 PM~19315284-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why do u have to bust these out when im broke as a joke from the holidays :angry: save me one :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got ya bro, just let me know when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sl[email protected]Dec 13 2010, 01:07 PM~19315714
> *oh boy does it
> 
> you know how with the KO hammer you have to go back ansd tighten up few miles later.... these minimize that and on my car since IM SO POWERFULL i got em as tight as sht teh first time! and no problems since.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 01:09 PM~19315722
> *3 bar shipped!   how's that for fast service?? :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats whats up.................................. 3bar tools coming soon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 01:41 PM~19315952
> *VERY nice.. i like the additional bar.. if i ever ride kos again ill hit you up homie.. you should sell a LOT of these and FAST
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Dec 13 2010, 03:37 PM~19316795
> *:h5: tell tommy to quit holdn out  :angry:
> *


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2010, 11:07 AM~19314655
> *:0 I LIKE HOW U USE UR WIFE TO TRY N SELL PRODUCT :thumbsup: , CUZ SHE COULDA HELD THE CAMERA N U THE TOOLS........LOL
> ANY PICS OF HER IN HEELS ? :biggrin:
> *


x123456788 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. DIZZY

Need to put this on my x-mas list.


----------



## MUFASA

Still waitn :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 14 2010, 09:47 AM~19323258
> *Still waitn :angry:
> *


fucker. this dude pm'ed me and said he was going to hold off ordering till i settled with you. 
lol



i said were swapping very respectable pictures of ladies with heels on :biggrin: 

i don't owe this fool a tool :roflmao: :roflmao: but i will send a free one for some higher up pictures of the last one :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 01:47 PM~19324519
> *fucker. this dude pm'ed me and said he was going to hold off ordering till i settled with you.
> lol
> i said were swapping very respectable pictures of ladies with heels on  :biggrin:
> 
> i don't owe this fool a tool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but i will send a free one for some higher up pictures of the last one  :biggrin:
> *


let's see these pictures!!!! :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 12:47 PM~19324519
> *fucker. this dude pm'ed me and said he was going to hold off ordering till i settled with you.
> lol
> i said were swapping very respectable pictures of ladies with heels on  :biggrin:
> 
> i don't owe this fool a tool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but i will send a free one for some higher up pictures of the last one  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Y U TELLN PEOPLE OUR BUSINESS??? :angry: 





























AND ITS UR TURN ANYWAY !!! :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

FUCK IT,...................NO ONE BY SHIT FROM TOMMY TILL HE SHOWS HIS CHICK IN HEELS W THESE PRODUCTS !!



































AND NO PANTS...........SHORTS OR SKIRT/DRESS IS ACCEPTABLE :happysad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

replying just to be able to see a pic :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Dec 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19326813
> *replying just to be able to see a pic  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO !


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good deal


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19326121
> *FUCK IT,...................NO ONE BY SHIT FROM TOMMY TILL HE SHOWS HIS CHICK IN HEELS W THESE PRODUCTS !!
> AND NO PANTS...........SHORTS OR SKIRT/DRESS IS ACCEPTABLE :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: 
x2


----------



## Esoteric

this is a miracle for the cats with painted rims


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Dec 14 2010, 08:24 PM~19328389-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Dec 14 2010, 08:26 PM~19328414
> *this is a miracle for the cats with painted rims
> *


:scrutinize: U ACT LIKE THEY JUST CAME OUT


----------



## BIG LOUU

NICE TOOL WHAT AREA ARE YOU AT?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 14 2010, 09:15 PM~19328801
> *:h5:
> :scrutinize: U ACT LIKE THEY JUST CAME OUT
> *


first time ive seen anyone here selling them for that price ive seen aluminum ones for about 300$


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Dec 14 2010, 10:15 PM~19328801-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> :scrutinize: U ACT LIKE THEY JUST CAME OUT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alot of people dont even know about these at all..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Dec 14 2010, 10:52 PM~19329243
> *first time ive seen anyone here selling them for that price ive seen aluminum ones for about 300$
> *


300 fk that


----------



## MUFASA

OK BUT NO ONE BUY FROM TOMMY TILL HE SETTLES THE SCORE :angry: 




Tommy, U KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

just got rid of mine Imma need one :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

just got rid of mine Imma need one :yes:


----------



## UCETAH

I WANT 1 2 BAR TOOL SHIPPED TO 84084.

BUT PICS OF YOUR WIFE IN SKIRT & HEELS 1ST..


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 14 2010, 08:26 PM~19328414-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is a miracle for the cats with painted rims
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:15 PM~19328801
> *:h5:
> :scrutinize: U ACT LIKE THEY JUST CAME OUT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trust me homie. these are made a lot better than the dayton ones sold for 65 plus shipping with no handle and shity coating :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:52 PM~19329243
> *first time ive seen anyone here selling them for that price ive seen aluminum ones for about 300$
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:12 PM~19329464
> *OK BUT NO ONE BUY FROM TOMMY TILL HE SETTLES THE SCORE  :angry:
> Tommy, U KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i went to bed early, got your text this morning :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2010, 10:18 PM~19329530
> *just got rid of mine Imma need one :yes:
> *


 65$ shipped [email protected]..... dont forget the paypal fees :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Dec 14 2010, 09:38 PM~19329084
> *NICE TOOL WHAT AREA ARE YOU AT?
> *


east coast.... but free shipping homie, check my other topic.. send thousands cross country. your not getting burnt out of 65 buck from me bro lol


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 15 2010, 04:32 AM~19331244
> *I WANT 1 2 BAR TOOL SHIPPED TO 84084.
> 
> BUT PICS OF YOUR WIFE IN SKIRT & HEELS 1ST..
> *


TRADES?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 15 2010, 04:40 AM~19331255
> *TRADES?
> *


TRADING WIFE IN HEELS PICS ????


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 15 2010, 04:32 AM~19331244
> *I WANT 1 2 BAR TOOL SHIPPED TO 84084.
> 
> BUT PICS OF YOUR WIFE IN SKIRT & HEELS 1ST..
> *


:h5:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Dec 15 2010, 10:42 AM~19333119-->
> 
> 
> 
> TRADING WIFE IN HEELS PICS ????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Dec 15 2010, 10:48 AM~19333170
> *:h5:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: i will upload those pics you sent in the am bro. :biggrin: 






had a couple pm's. yes they all come coated just as pictured. the power bar is also included. but i used the same size pipe as the priginal dayton ones so when you lose that pipe your jack handle will fit mine just like the dayton one. 

only changes in the photos and what you may get would just be the grip desighn. but they will all be either a gray or a black.


----------



## Windex

$ sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 15 2010, 07:12 PM~19337348
> *$ sent :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 05:45 AM~19341338
> *:cheesy:  thanks bro.
> *


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Lifetime warranty lol? Hit me with a paypal addy. Wouldn't do and even 60 would ya?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 13 2010, 06:47 AM~19313826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :if you are a past "classic customs" customer you will recieve a pic of my wife in heels !:
> *



:h5:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 16 2010, 10:26 AM~19342860
> *
> *


I had to do it :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:55 AM~19343125
> *Lifetime warranty lol? Hit me with a paypal addy. Wouldn't do and even 60 would ya?
> *


yep. EVERYTHING I SELL I STAND BEHIND UNTILL I DIE! or get to old to fix anything lol, 


i will take 60 but you pay the fees. [email protected]


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 13 2010, 10:34 AM~19314786
> *3 BAR SHIPPING TODAY OR TOMMORROW.... THAT'S THE WAY WE DO IT... :0
> *


power was out because of a ice storm. so i fired up the lantern and generator and finished your 3 bar tool today. snek pics below.... thanks for trusting me with your knockoff. lovin the chip. 












this was just after i weld it. no rubber or paint. i havent gas weld in 15 years lol. looks better than the mig weld ones lol. 

i will get the tool and spinner shiped back the first of the week FREE as promised.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 01:44 PM~19343914
> *power was out because of a ice storm. so i fired up the lantern and generator and finished your 3 bar tool today. snek pics below.... thanks for trusting me with your knockoff. lovin the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was just after i weld it. no rubber or paint. i havent gas weld in 15 years lol. looks better than the mig weld ones lol.
> 
> i will get the tool and spinner shiped back the first of the week FREE as promised.
> *


THANKS BRO! THAT'S DEDICATION!!! I'LL SEND YOU SOME CASH FOR A 2 BAR AS WELL IS THAT FINE?


----------



## Scooter9495

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 12:44 PM~19343914
> *power was out because of a ice storm. so i fired up the lantern and generator and finished your 3 bar tool today. snek pics below.... thanks for trusting me with your knockoff. lovin the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was just after i weld it. no rubber or paint. i havent gas weld in 15 years lol. looks better than the mig weld ones lol.
> 
> i will get the tool and spinner shiped back the first of the week FREE as promised.
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 16 2010, 12:35 PM~19343847
> *I had to do it :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

PAYMENT SENT. THANKS


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Dec 16 2010, 12:51 PM~19343956-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO! THAT'S DEDICATION!!! I'LL SEND YOU SOME CASH FOR A 2 BAR AS WELL IS THAT FINE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i tell ya what. you pay the shipping on the two tools and your 3 bar back and were even
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scooter9495_@Dec 16 2010, 12:55 PM~19343975
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: 
thanks 

power came back on. soon as my shop gets up to temp i will be painting it. 


will have pictures of finished 3bar tool tonight.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 16 2010, 03:36 PM~19345242
> *PAYMENT SENT. THANKS
> *


thanks bro. about twenty minutes of weld time and i will have a batch of 20 complete. wasnt for the power out. 


and at 65 bucks and me paying shipping im average about a $12 profit. lol its the finishing, grip, rubber pad. i was hoping to cut the cost. but i just cant.. dayton sells theres for 65 with no power bar and no free shipping with them. i feel 65 shipped is fare for what your getting. since a couple people have said mines alot nicer.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 03:38 PM~19345256
> *i tell ya what. you pay the shipping on the two tools and your 3 bar back and were even
> :cheesy:
> thanks
> 
> power came back on. soon as my shop gets up to temp i will be painting it.
> will have pictures of finished 3bar tool tonight.
> *


as promised. 


and no half stepping. i use good adhesive and sand so it sticks and all that fancy jazz 

prepping for the rubber pad









pad glued. i will post some finished pictures later.. im starving. :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs

i like how the hose has made in the usa printed on it lol 
grips are china. but im still searching. im willing to lose a little of my tiny ass profit to support an american company. if you guys know of any, send some info. i have searched and its just china china and some more made in china


----------



## Windex

put a lowrider bike chrome grip on them :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 05:36 AM~19331251
> *:cheesy:
> trust me homie. these are made a lot better than the dayton ones sold for 65 plus shipping with no handle and shity coating  :cheesy:
> damn.
> i went to bed early, got your text this morning :naughty:
> 
> 65$ shipped [email protected]..... dont forget the paypal fees  :cheesy:
> *


Review your payment and send
Please check the following information before continuing. View PayPal policies and your payment source rights.

Description Amount 
Gift For $65.00 USD 
[email protected]


Your fee: $0.00 USD 
Your total charge: $65.00 USD

$65.00 USD

tommy will receive: $65.00 USD

$65.00 USD


sent via [email protected]
Addy should be on account


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

TTT payment sent and cleared through bank
Hit me up to confirm you got it


----------



## DanielDucati

These are easy to make,I made an extra one after buying one from dayton....used a handle bar grip,and 2 poly bushings at the bottom with threaded bolts so if they ever wear out you can change them....  ....good price though,and beats beating on your ko's anyday.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Tommy wanted to let everyone that your orders have either shipped on Friday or will ship today (Monday).



Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 08:06 PM~19346017
> *i like how the hose has made in the usa printed on it lol
> grips are china. but im still searching. im willing to lose a little of my tiny ass profit to support an american company. if you guys know of any, send some info. i have searched and its just china china and some more made in china
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2010, 05:44 AM~19373619
> *Tommy wanted to let everyone that your orders have either shipped on Friday or will ship today (Monday).
> Thanks
> *


  

all orders were shipped. but cali lac and his money came monday 




from here on im not sending the bar. i end up losing $80 on the first batch of ten on the free shipping. the tool fits in a flatt rate. plus i noticed my jack handle is a little bit longer than the bar i was sending.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 18 2010, 12:19 PM~19360967
> *These are easy to make,I made an extra one after buying one from dayton....used a handle bar grip,and 2 poly bushings at the bottom with threaded bolts so if they ever wear out you can change them....  ....good price though,and beats beating on your ko's anyday.. :thumbsup:
> *


fair enough. lets break it down. 

3 sizes of pipe. one being {dom tubing}. an industrieal strength rubber pad. a $5 nice grip and a nice finish plus free shipping. 

i own and operate a machine shop with 8 employes, buying metal by the truck load at the least one a week. 

i built 10 at $65 bucks a peice. all ten has now been shipped and i ran out of money on the 7th one. lol. the difference in me and most guys that sells shit on here is my rents paid already, EVERYTHING i sell on here is to help out lowriders. not make money off of them. if you dont believe me then just check the prices hot rod guys pay for my products versus a random layitlow guy. 
true story :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 05:22 AM~19382947
> *fair enough. lets break it down.
> 
> 3 sizes of pipe. one being {dom tubing}. an industrieal strength rubber pad. a $5 nice grip and a nice finish plus free shipping.
> 
> i own and operate a machine shop with 8 employes, buying metal by the truck load at the least one a week.
> 
> i built 10 at $65 bucks a peice. all ten has now been shipped and i ran out of money on the 7th one. lol. the difference in me and most guys that sells shit on here is my rents paid already, EVERYTHING i sell on here is to help out lowriders. not make money off of them. if you dont believe me then just check the prices hot rod guys pay for my products versus a random layitlow guy.
> true story  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 21 2010, 05:41 AM~19383045
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: whats good homie. 











just the tool part is $50 shipped  while these ten last, then see how they go


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 05:22 AM~19382947
> *fair enough. lets break it down.
> 
> 3 sizes of pipe. one being {dom tubing}. an industrieal strength rubber pad. a $5 nice grip and a nice finish plus free shipping.
> 
> i own and operate a machine shop with 8 employes, buying metal by the truck load at the least one a week.
> 
> i built 10 at $65 bucks a peice. all ten has now been shipped and i ran out of money on the 7th one. lol. the difference in me and most guys that sells shit on here is my rents paid already, EVERYTHING i sell on here is to help out lowriders. not make money off of them. if you dont believe me then just check the prices hot rod guys pay for my products versus a random layitlow guy.
> true story  :cheesy:
> *


OTHERS DON'T TAKE THE TIME TO HELP OUT OTHERS. IM SURE TOMMY DOESN'T NEED TO MAKE THESE. HE DOES IT TO HELP OUT OTHERS ON HERE. THERE ARE OLDER TOPICS WHERE EVERYONE IS LIKE, "SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE THESE"..... AND NOW THAT THEY ARE MADE NO ONE EVEN WANTS TO PAY FOR THEM... :uh:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 04:22 AM~19382947
> *fair enough. lets break it down.
> 
> 3 sizes of pipe. one being {dom tubing}. an industrieal strength rubber pad. a $5 nice grip and a nice finish plus free shipping.
> 
> i own and operate a machine shop with 8 employes, buying metal by the truck load at the least one a week.
> 
> i built 10 at $65 bucks a peice. all ten has now been shipped and i ran out of money on the 7th one. lol. the difference in me and most guys that sells shit on here is my rents paid already, EVERYTHING i sell on here is to help out lowriders. not make money off of them. if you dont believe me then just check the prices hot rod guys pay for my products versus a random layitlow guy.
> true story  :cheesy:
> *


We appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Nice tool. Wish I had some 2 bar gold knock offs to be able to use this :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 11:16 AM~19384344
> *:cheesy:  :wave: whats good homie.
> just the tool part is $50 shipped  while these ten last, then see how they go
> *


pulling through for the comunity as always one way or another i see.

You should receive award for least selfish bastard of LIL of the year.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 21 2010, 10:43 AM~19384542
> *OTHERS DON'T TAKE THE TIME TO HELP OUT OTHERS. IM SURE TOMMY DOESN'T NEED TO MAKE THESE. HE DOES IT TO HELP OUT OTHERS ON HERE. THERE ARE OLDER TOPICS WHERE EVERYONE IS LIKE, "SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE THESE"..... AND NOW THAT THEY ARE MADE NO ONE EVEN WANTS TO PAY FOR THEM... :uh:
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Windex+Dec 21 2010, 11:47 AM~19385039-->
> 
> 
> 
> We appreciate it :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 06:43 PM~19388110
> *Nice tool.  Wish I had some 2 bar gold knock offs to be able to use this :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just let me know anytime :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Dec 21 2010, 11:29 PM~19390878
> *pulling through for the comunity as always one way or another i see.
> 
> You should receive award for least selfish bastard of LIL of the year.
> *


lol. thanks bro. im really a dick. anyone who has meet me will tell you that. 



so im kind of stuck in one spot for a few days. (long story) i was able to do what i like to call a "mr impala" and shove a couple flatt rates together and fit that handle in. so for now EVERYONE has and will be getting the extra handle.


----------



## NO-WAY

u still got these 4 sale


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Dec 22 2010, 04:38 AM~19392005
> *u still got these 4 sale
> *


yis sir. 

same tool as pictured WITH THE HANDLE. same price free shipping. 


[email protected]. please cover the paypal fee though if you could.


----------



## wannabelowrider

TTT for the getting the handle with the tool :biggrin:

I'm on the prowl for some two bars for a decent price, but prolly not till after the holidays. Christmas has me broke right about now


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 06:18 AM~19391972
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> just let me know anytime  :biggrin:
> lol. thanks bro. im really a dick. anyone who has meet me will tell you that.
> 
> *


i must really be an asshole, because i always thought you were a pretty nice guy (no ****).


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 22 2010, 07:42 AM~19392500-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the getting the handle with the tool :biggrin:
> 
> I'm on the prowl for some two bars for a decent price, but prolly not till after the holidays.  Christmas has me broke right about now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think i have a set of really nice condition china ones with maybe a bent ear. i dint notice till i took them off. i will send them with the tool if somone hasnt grabbed them, it will be next week before i can promise to look though.
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 08:44 AM~19392826
> *i must really be an asshole, because i always thought you were a pretty nice guy (no ****).
> *



nha man, your still an asshole. probably one if the biggest. but i still love ya. (lil ****) :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs

*just to recap. all tools come as shown with handle and free shipping.*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 10:56 AM~19392896
> *
> nha man, your still an asshole. probably one if the biggest. but i still love ya.        (lil ****)    :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 08:56 AM~19392896
> *i think i have a set of really nice condition china ones with maybe a bent ear. i dint notice till i took them off. i will send them with the tool if somone hasnt grabbed them, it will be next week before i can promise to look though.
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider

The topic title says "remover" but these should work just as good to tighten, right?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 22 2010, 05:27 PM~19396352
> *The topic title says "remover" but these should work just as good to tighten, right?
> *


yup sue do


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 23 2010, 07:16 AM~19401665
> *yup sue do
> *


Thought so


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 22 2010, 04:27 PM~19396352
> *The topic title says "remover" but these should work just as good to tighten, right?
> *





> _Originally posted by slo+Dec 23 2010, 07:16 AM~19401665-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup sue do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Dec 23 2010, 03:57 PM~19404817
> *Thought so
> *


yep but this way if your dumbass forgets to tighten your wheel ya cant blame it on me :biggrin: 


i dint even notice that in the tittle. everything seems to be working out good now. it just took a little figuring. i have kind of been unable to be doing "normal" work in the shop right now. but that gave me a good chance to play with the packing. some goes postal and some ups. depending on the location. 


if anyone needs tracking pm me with you real name. or the paypal name. i have everyone name and tracking on paper. but i dint think to but screen names. 




thanks again everyone for the orders. the next person who is intersted in a tool and ttt this topic gets a FREE one." just pay shipping please"  

:cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Did u say FREE??? TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Got mine today thanks.... Looks good...


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 23 2010, 06:14 PM~19405642-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did u say FREE???  TTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no fair :happysad: guess i should say the next person who doesnt have one that ttt's the topic gets a free one :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 23 2010, 06:31 PM~19405760
> *Got mine today thanks.... Looks good...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HEX48

TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEX48

:biggrin: :biggrin: 77506 please! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 23 2010, 06:14 PM~19405642-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did u say FREE???  TTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HEX48_@Dec 23 2010, 08:59 PM~19406873
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!
> *


you guys send me your zips for the shipping cost :biggrin: 

winner


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

TTT


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Dec 23 2010, 09:00 PM~19406884
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 77506 please! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



$18 shipped to [email protected]


if paypal address in not correct then pm me the correct one


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT

hahah badass tool homie


----------



## HEX48

Hector, you have sent $$$$ USD to tommy. Thanks homie! Ur tool looks nice :naughty: (no ****)


----------



## wannabelowrider

Wait did I miss something? 
82514 is my po box zip (flat rate)
Or
82520 ( UPS or FedEx)


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

GOT MINE LOOKS NICE.....TOO MUCH DAMN PLASTIC WRAP THOUGH. LOL


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 24 2010, 11:49 AM~19411541
> *GOT MINE LOOKS NICE.....TOO MUCH DAMN PLASTIC WRAP THOUGH. LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: mine came in today


----------



## wannabelowrider

These things must be selling like crazy :cheesy:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

What's current price on a 2 bar to 75052? Thanks, Merry Christmas!


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 04:37 AM~19331252
> *east coast.... but free shipping homie, check my other topic.. send thousands cross country. your not getting burnt out of 65 buck from me bro lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss

:wow: pm details on this, i want one!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 24 2010, 05:18 PM~19413858-->
> 
> 
> 
> These things must be selling like crazy :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just sold the 25th one. not to bad. i screwed one shipping up and lost out bad sending the one to hawai lol. other than that there paying to make thereselfs and thats what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:37 AM~19417142
> *What's current price on a 2 bar to 75052? Thanks, Merry Christmas!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same as always. $65 with free shipping.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allredss_@Dec 27 2010, 02:11 PM~19432135
> *:wow:  pm details on this, i want one!
> *


$65 free shipping [email protected]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Any idea of an ETA on mine?


----------



## ars!n

Payment sent


----------



## UCETAH

NEVER GOT MINES. ETA??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 30 2010, 06:21 PM~19460934
> *NEVER GOT MINES. ETA??
> *


me either... has it shipped tommy? :happysad:


----------



## ars!n

probably just cuz of hte holidays...........



















I hope :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 PM~19464015
> *probably just cuz of hte holidays...........
> I hope  :biggrin:
> *


prob so

im still geting shit in the mail that was supposed to have been christmas gifts


----------



## 1979grandprix

now foos can jack your wires and be EXTRA quite damn but LOVE the product i wana get one soon


----------



## 1229

Please give Tommy a few days to recover, he will post up all the info that everyone needs as soon as he is back home and up to it. 


He has had a rough couple of days, still in the hospital. Some of you guys are looking for updates on your stuff, rest assured Tommy is 100% legit and trustworthy, everything that has been paid for will be shipped if it hasnt already been shipped.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2010, 08:31 AM~19466096
> *Please give Tommy a few days to recover, he will post up all the info that everyone needs as soon as he is back home and up to it.
> He has had a rough couple of days, still in the hospital. Some of you guys are looking for updates on your stuff, rest assured Tommy is 100% legit and trustworthy, everything that has been paid for will be shipped if it hasnt already been shipped.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2010, 09:31 AM~19466096
> *Please give Tommy a few days to recover, he will post up all the info that everyone needs as soon as he is back home and up to it.
> He has had a rough couple of days, still in the hospital. Some of you guys are looking for updates on your stuff, rest assured Tommy is 100% legit and trustworthy, everything that has been paid for will be shipped if it hasnt already been shipped.
> *


that's fine homie!


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by slo+Dec 30 2010, 11:52 PM~19464714-->
> 
> 
> 
> prob so
> 
> im still geting shit in the mail that was supposed to have been christmas gifts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit, I'm getting things I forgot I ordered.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2010, 08:31 AM~19466096
> *Please give Tommy a few days to recover, he will post up all the info that everyone needs as soon as he is back home and up to it.
> He has had a rough couple of days, still in the hospital. Some of you guys are looking for updates on your stuff, rest assured Tommy is 100% legit and trustworthy, everything that has been paid for will be shipped if it hasnt already been shipped.
> *


Hopefully homie has a speedy recovery. Its the rainy season up north here for another 4 months so.... fuck it.


----------



## chongo1




----------



## DA SHOCKER

TTT. Can i get one of those deals for sending it to the top :biggrin: awesome idea should cut down on damage to the ko's. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

what happened to Tommy


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 13 2010, 06:47 AM~19313826
> *i ran across a good bunch of these  :biggrin: . there made very well, come with a five year warranty on anything but scratches and rubber ripping, if the rubber does ever rip or get mangled i will send replacemants for cost of shipping only. as you can see in the picture they are fully padded to protect the chrome. i also send a 24inch bar so you do not have to carry a jack handle to use them, price is $65 shipped in the states. im currently looking for a wholesale supply on the grips and if i can sell enough i might end up lowering the price if all goes well. they are also coated with a durable "hammer like" finish. i have passed a few of these on to a couple friends and they seem to really like them. here are the pictures, it was snowing out and my wife would only help inside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS THE "POWER"BAR THAT THE COMPETITION DOES NOT PROVIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a random shot of tiny tits and the pieces you will be recieving in the kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best shot of the coating, it's actually a very nice "hammer like" finish, but i'm no painter so its just sprayed on (may look like crap lol but these i did paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the cheapest grip i could find, im sure there  are not all going to look the same because honestly i'm just grabbing what ever cost less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a decent shot of the rubber pad and rubber "dowels"  the rubber i sprayed on these suck. i have since found a much better glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :if you are a past "classic customs" customer you will recieve $5 off:
> *


yep. EVERYTHING I SELL I STAND BEHIND UNTILL I DIE! or get to old to fix anything lol, 


i will take 60 but you pay the fees. [email protected]

Do you have one with a 2 and 3 bar attachment! Im INTERESTED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

hey guys. every order has shipped. a few were delayed and one came in fri or saturday and its ready to go today. 


sorry for any delay. i had back surgery friday. but that shouldnt of held anything up. i guess there was some slipping going on in the shop while i was gone. 



there is 20 of these packed and ready to go still $65 [email protected]


----------



## Classic Customs

if anyone needs tracking pm your name (not email) i have a list of everyones names and tracking. but they dint match names with email for some reason


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 3 2011, 04:59 AM~19488772-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys. every order has shipped. a few were delayed and one came in fri or saturday and its ready to go today.
> sorry for any delay. i had back surgery friday. but that shouldnt of held anything up. i guess there was some slipping going on in the shop while i was gone.
> there is 20 of these packed and ready to go still $65 [email protected]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope all is well with your surgery. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 05:00 AM~19488773
> *if anyone needs tracking pm your name (not email) i have a list of everyones names and tracking. but they dint match names with email for some reason
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 06:17 AM~19488923
> *hope all is well with your surgery. :happysad:
> pm sent.
> *


thanks homie. it seems to be doing better, as of now anyways. 











thats my cell in the signature if anyone ever needs to reach me. my layitlow times are normally 5am to around 5 or 6 pm. and i do not handle much business if any fri sat and sunday. but my phone is on 24/7 if anyone has any questions or concerns. 

my phone receives my paypal notifications so if you place an order on a thursday MOST the time will still ship saturday. but more than likely monday morning.


----------



## regal ryda

good you doin betta homie


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 04:00 AM~19488773
> *if anyone needs tracking pm your name (not email) i have a list of everyones names and tracking. but they dint match names with email for some reason
> *


I'm not too worried about a tracking #. I know mine will get here when it gets here :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Good deal. :biggrin: 

It takes 2 people for me to get a good tight k/o using the tool.Beats a hammer any day tho.I'm gonna make a way so you can temp latch the tool to the k/o on the back side to make instillation easier an not have to have a 2nd person hold it in place


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 3 2011, 11:05 AM~19490544
> *It takes 2 people for me
> *



anybody have the same problem? 2 sets of hands to change a KO sounds insane.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Jan 3 2011, 07:57 AM~19489218-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too worried about a tracking #.  I know mine will get here when it gets here :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 12:05 PM~19490544
> *Good deal. :biggrin:
> 
> It takes 2 people for me to get a good tight k/o using the tool.Beats a hammer any day tho.I'm gonna make a way so you can temp latch the tool to the k/o on the back side to make instillation easier an not have to have a 2nd person hold it in place
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe try and use your jack handle for the final turn or so.
> i make the pipe the same size as the dayton one for that reason
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 12:33 PM~19490745
> *anybody have the same problem?  2 sets of hands to change a KO sounds insane.
> *



got me homie. i can see how an extra person could come in handy. i guess it depends on the person and your strength.


----------



## baggedout81

QUOTE(baggedout81 @ Jan 3 2011, 12:05 PM) 
Good deal. 

It takes 2 people for me to get a good tight k/o using the tool.Beats a hammer any day tho.I'm gonna make a way so you can temp latch the tool to the k/o on the back side to make instillation easier an not have to have a 2nd person hold it in place

maybe try and use your jack handle for the final turn or so. 
i make the pipe the same size as the dayton one for that reason 


I think my biggest problem is the thickness of the padding to not scratch up the front of the k/o.I'm gona try something differnt.As of know i have to push in to get a good bite


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 3 2011, 01:56 PM~19491257
> *QUOTE(baggedout81 @ Jan 3 2011, 12:05 PM)
> Good deal.
> 
> It takes 2 people for me to get a good tight k/o using the tool.Beats a hammer any day tho.I'm gonna make a way so you can temp latch the tool to the k/o on the back side to make instillation easier an not have to have a 2nd person hold it in place
> 
> maybe try and use your jack handle for the final turn or so.
> i make the pipe the same size as the dayton one for that reason
> I think my biggest problem is the thickness of the padding to not scratch up the front of the k/o.I'm gona try something differnt.As of know i have to push in to get a good bite
> *


are you using my tool? i wander what style two bar you have.. if you look close in the picture there is plenty of tubing to grab the knockoff. i was afraid they would be to long and someone would bend a spoke. 

if is my tool and you think you need a little longer end i will replace yours. free


----------



## Classic Customs

baggedout81 call me whenever you get a chance. 423 782 6322. im going to send you a new tool. i need a little info first though.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 03:25 PM~19491866
> *baggedout81 call me whenever you get a chance. 423 782 6322. im going to send you a new tool. i need a little info first though.
> *


ur the man homie! thats what i call service :thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 03:25 PM~19491866
> *baggedout81 call me whenever you get a chance. 423 782 6322. im going to send you a new tool. i need a little info first though.
> *



hell of a good homie. badass tool and great service.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

PM & money sent...Thanks!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 04:21 PM~19491834
> *are you using my tool?  i wander what style two bar you have.. if you look close in the picture there is plenty of tubing to grab the knockoff. i was afraid they would be to long and someone would bend a spoke.
> 
> if is my tool and you think you need a little longer end i will replace yours. free
> *


Naw bro, a homie made one for me.I ended up cutting down the padding he had put on a bit an it works great.

Man wanna talk a bout helping a fellow rider out A+++++.Thanks for the help greatly appreciated there chief


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Jan 3 2011, 03:38 PM~19491947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ur the man homie! thats what i call service :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIVIN LOW [email protected] 3 2011, 04:05 PM~19492196
> *hell of a good homie. badass tool and great service.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys. IMO there is only one way to run a buisness.. thats from the eyes of a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 05:47 PM~19493077
> *PM & money sent...Thanks!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> recieved. thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Jan 3 2011, 09:08 PM~19495527
> *Naw bro, a homie made one for me.I ended up cutting down the padding he had put on a bit an it works great.
> 
> Man wanna talk a bout helping a fellow rider out A+++++.Thanks for the help greatly appreciated there chief
> *



YOU DICK! i dug up every two bar i could find to see how in the hell i fucked up. 
next time put a warning THAT ITS NOT MY TOOL :biggrin: 


really tho, if you want to try and one of these id still be glad to make sure you get a GOOD one :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

YOU DICK! i dug up every two bar i could find to see how in the hell i fucked up. 
next time put a warning THAT ITS NOT MY TOOL 


really tho, if you want to try and one of these id still be glad to make sure you get a GOOD one 

--------------------

Sorry bro,my bad


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2011, 01:43 PM~19501034
> *--------------------
> 
> Sorry bro,my bad
> *





nha its cool.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

*i will order one next week on friday.*


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 4 2011, 04:33 PM~19502373
> *i will order one next week on friday.
> *


i will have one packed and ready. 


shipped the last two orders (david&marcus) today. 
i have 12 more boxed ready to ship and 20 ready to get coated and assembled. 

i actually profit a little now that i have the packing and shipping figured out. :biggrin: 

[email protected] $65 shipped for tool and powerbar, just as pictured


----------



## slo




----------



## HEX48

Just got mine in. Great tool! Thanks for the hookup homie!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 5 2011, 12:41 PM~19511043
> *Just got mine in. Great tool! Thanks for the hookup homie!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. anytime homie. glad you liked them. 



20 boxed and ready 

$65 free shipping [email protected]. 


how about the next guy to order gets one for $40 shipped? any takers?


----------



## wannabelowrider

Haven't got mine yet. I think you said it was shipped out on Friday :dunno:


----------



## UCETAH

GOT MINES TODAY! THANK YOU..


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Jan 5 2011, 04:56 PM~19513235-->
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got mine yet.  I think you said it was shipped out on Friday :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is coming postal. turns out i choose parcieal or some slow shit.. took 8 days to get one to cali... i have that fixed tho.. all will be shipped by ups for now on. i break even on west coast orders. but least it doesnt take a year to get there lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-CALI_LAC_@Jan 6 2011, 01:26 AM~19518710
> *GOT MINES TODAY! THANK YOU..
> *


thanks for the order bro..... anything else i can do for you just let me know


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 03:30 PM~19511917
> *thanks bro. anytime homie. glad you liked them.
> 20 boxed and ready
> 
> $65 free shipping [email protected].
> how about the next guy to order gets one for $40 shipped? any takers?
> *


I'll take u up on that $40 deal let me know where to send paypal.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Jan 6 2011, 05:19 AM~19519162
> *I'll take u up on that $40 deal let me know where to send paypal.
> *


i hope you least in the states :cheesy: 


[email protected] 

will ship saturday morning. doubt i will make it out tomorrow


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 06:31 AM~19519197
> *i hope you least in the states  :cheesy:
> [email protected]
> 
> will ship saturday morning. doubt i will make it out tomorrow
> *


Funds sent and I'm in Texas


----------



## lone star

these are the shit


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2011, 12:07 PM~19520905
> *these are the shit
> *


x2


----------



## wannabelowrider

What do you specialize in? Or do you do pretty much everything?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19524834
> *What do you specialize in?  Or do you do pretty much everything?
> *


----------



## slo

fkers built like a tank i love it.. the grip is almost too nice for it too , love how the bar fits in it perfectly. for enough leverage. nice finish to top it off. ill be using the shyt out of mine this weekend...

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 6 2011, 06:59 PM~19524834
> *What do you specialize in?  Or do you do pretty much everything?
> *


thanks guys. i could of went a little cheaper on the tool. but fuck that. china has already flood the metal fab world with less than nice stuff lol. thanks for all the props though. 



specialize? interesting. never thought about it. :happysad: its weird EVERYONE who knows me will pretty much agree im an asshole. but i honestly enjoy helping out low riders.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 04:30 PM~19511917
> *thanks bro. anytime homie. glad you liked them.
> 20 boxed and ready
> 
> $65 free shipping [email protected].
> how about the next guy to order gets one for $40 shipped? any takers?*


  

Pm Sent!!


----------



## arabretard

got mine the other day, great quality product :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

I got mine in today. Great tool and it looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

:yes:


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

i love logging back on 3 days after somone has paid and there already crying about a tracking number. 


here is the deal. i would cut my fucking eye out before i would scam someone. since i have started this topic i have sold ATLEAST one a day. most times 2. im not making any sort of real money so there is no way im getting on here and sending EVERYONE there tracking as soon as i ship. and i also cant afford to give FREE shipping and then overnight the damn thing... so with that said if you want the tool exactly as described then paypal [email protected] 65$ and like i have post many times it will ship the following MON WED OR FRI. i sometimes have time saturday.





so if you payed before friday it has already ship. thanks again guys


----------



## Classic Customs

also want to add. I'm a real shop not an Internet company. when the paypal orders come in rather you receive a pm from me or not your order is being process pretty much as soon as your order is placed.. some of you who do not have the correct shipping info will be getting an email from someone requesting this.. its safe people. check my feedback. 



20 more are back from coating and will be assembled and ready to ship by lunch. i think that puts me at 25 in stock. 


new price for this batch of 25 is $60 shipped. i know its not much but i saved a lil money on this order of grips.


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 04:28 AM~19554155
> *also want to add. I'm a real shop not an Internet company. when the paypal orders come in rather you receive a pm from me or not your order is being process pretty much as soon as your order is placed.. some of you who do not have the correct shipping info will be getting an email from someone requesting this.. its safe people. check my feedback.
> 20 more are back from coating and will be assembled and ready to ship by lunch. i think that puts me at 25 in stock.
> new price for this batch of 25 is $60 shipped. i know its not much but i saved a lil money on this order of grips.
> *


PAYPAL SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Great business man
Got my chit here fairly reasonably,well packaged,and in great condition.
Good Feedback left
Thaanks again


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 04:23 AM~19554143
> *i love logging back on 3 days after somone has paid and there already crying about a tracking number.
> here is the deal. i would cut my fucking eye out before i would scam someone. since i have started this topic i have sold ATLEAST one a day. most times 2. im not making any sort of real money so there is no way im getting on here and sending EVERYONE there tracking as soon as i ship. and i also cant afford to give FREE shipping and then overnight the damn thing... so with that said if you want the tool exactly as described then paypal [email protected] 65$ and like i have post many times it will ship the following MON WED OR FRI. i sometimes have time saturday.
> so if you payed before friday it has already ship. thanks again guys
> *


Just can't some people happy no matter what you do. I think all the positive feed back you have gotten speaks for its self. Your awlays gonna get some cry babies on here but fuck em. TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 04:28 AM~19554155
> *also want to add. I'm a real shop not an Internet company. when the paypal orders come in rather you receive a pm from me or not your order is being process pretty much as soon as your order is placed.. some of you who do not have the correct shipping info will be getting an email from someone requesting this.. its safe people. check my feedback.
> 20 more are back from coating and will be assembled and ready to ship by lunch. i think that puts me at 25 in stock.
> new price for this batch of 25 is $60 shipped. i know its not much but i saved a lil money on this order of grips.
> *


Man I want my 5 bucks back then....


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Jan 10 2011, 07:39 PM~19559631
> *Man I want my 5 bucks back then....
> *


switch the handle too? :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Got mine today, Appreciate it. 

The fact that you're willing to cut the price when you save on material is unheard of...goes to show you're not in it for the profit! I'm glad someone's making them again!


----------



## ars!n

Just got mine today. Bad ass homie, worth way more than your selling them for. Don't sleep on this deal peoples!


----------



## Sixty_Three

cool shit imma try and make my own :cheesy:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 11 2011, 01:27 AM~19563839
> *cool shit imma try and make my own :cheesy:
> *


Seriously for what Tommy is selling them for your probably better off just buying them. The grip, powder coating and shipping, your gonna spend more making it youself than just buying it plus it's gonna be hard to match his quality. TRUST ME.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 11 2011, 03:38 AM~19563988
> *Seriously for what Tommy is selling them for your probably better off just buying them. The grip, powder coating and shipping, your gonna spend more making it youself than just buying it plus it's gonna be hard to match his quality. TRUST ME.
> *


yup

if could weld worth a sht i woulda tried to but getting all the sizes correct and measurung n checkng plus the time it takes to size up and make ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

GREAT PRODUCT ALONG WITH A GREAT SALESMAN WHO IS ONLY BENDING OVER BACKWARDS TO HELP OUT FELLOW LOWRIDERS.  

THANKS AGAIN TOMMY!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

PM sent..

T T T


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks for the props guys. it means a lot. and keeps me motivated 


FRANK CERVANTES. please resend me your address. you box is at the post office and they cabt read it or some shit. i couldnt find the screen name. i have emailed with no return. does anyone know the homie?


----------



## ars!n

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

How about a youtube vid of the tool in use?

I don't mind using my hammer but if the tool makes it that much easier,I wouldn't mind giving one a try.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 11 2011, 04:07 PM~19568389-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the props guys. it means a lot. and keeps me motivated
> FRANK CERVANTES. please resend me your address. you box is at the post office and they cabt read it or some shit. i couldnt find the screen name. i have emailed with no return. does anyone know the homie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 04:22 PM~19577500
> *How about a youtube vid of the tool in use?
> 
> I don't mind using my hammer but if the tool makes it that much easier,I wouldn't mind giving one a try.
> *


its not a new thing. dayton made them. im sure im not even the second. i would never claim to be. 

but i will say mine is built better. its priced cheaper. free shipping. but sorry bro i doubt i will be making a video anytime soon.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 05:22 PM~19577500
> *How about a youtube vid of the tool in use?
> 
> I don't mind using my hammer but if the tool makes it that much easier,I wouldn't mind giving one a try.
> *


i might do one but its pretty self explanatory

way better than a hammer


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 13 2011, 07:34 AM~19584518
> *i might do one but its pretty self explanatory
> 
> way better than a hammer
> *





Yes, I know DAYTON has had one out for years and that its as simple as it sounds. 

It's just that a few members already mentioned that it takes 2 sets of hands (in their case) to use the tool.

That would be cool if you do indeed make a short vid.. :thumbsup:


.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 13 2011, 11:58 AM~19586046
> *Yes, I know DAYTON has had one out for years and that its as simple as it sounds.
> 
> It's just that a few members already mentioned that it takes 2 sets of hands (in their case) to use the tool.
> 
> That would be cool if you do indeed make a short vid..  :thumbsup:
> .
> *



thanks bro. but the one guys saying that was talking about a tool his homie made. 

i offered to send a good one for free. if i get bored i will make a video. im really trying to be as un involved as i can to keep the price so cheap. if i took the time to send trackings and leave feedback i would prob get tired of selling them lol 

thanks for the advice tho.. i will see what i can do


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt for good product


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 13 2011, 03:24 PM~19587670
> *ttt for good product
> *


x2000 and great customer service.


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

FRANK CERVANTES. please resend me your address. you box is at the post office and they cabt read it or some shit. i couldnt find the screen name. i have emailed with no return. does anyone know the homie?


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 09:00 AM~19618856
> *FRANK CERVANTES. please resend me your address. you box is at the post office and they cabt read it or some shit. i couldnt find the screen name. i have emailed with no return. does anyone know the homie?
> *


you know what city/ state he resides out of? That may help narrow it down


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 17 2011, 04:36 PM~19622354
> *you know what city/ state he resides out of? That may help narrow it down
> *


cali. the strange thing is i have two guys with the same last name. emailed them both with noluck. 


im just going to refund his money untill i find out the address. 




$65 [email protected]


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 03:57 AM~19627754
> *cali. the strange thing is i have two guys with the same last name. emailed them both with noluck.
> im just going to refund his money untill i find out the address.
> $65 [email protected]
> *


Yeah, probably the safest route to go. Good luck homie


----------



## 817.TX.

Got mines yesterday!  Top Notch shit!! Gonna take my wheels off this weekend I will make a vid for yall! :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Jan 18 2011, 06:45 AM~19628038-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably the safest route to go. Good luck homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> frank called today. worked out good because he just swapped to 3 bar.
> 
> thanks for the call frank.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817.TX._@Jan 18 2011, 08:25 AM~19628508
> *Got mines yesterday!    Top Notch shit!! Gonna take my wheels off this weekend I will make a vid for yall!  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 18 2011, 09:25 AM~19628508
> *Got mines yesterday!    Top Notch shit!! Gonna take my wheels off this weekend I will make a vid for yall!  :happysad:
> *


do that fa show

i dont have noone to hold a cam


----------



## stran0020

you have any more available? i would like to purchase one, let me know thanks

* thanks for the help, can't wait to receive product


----------



## slo




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 18 2011, 07:25 AM~19628508
> *Gonna take my wheels off this weekend I will make a vid for yall!  :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 22 2011, 03:28 PM~19668241
> *you have any more available? i would like to purchase one, let me know thanks
> 
> * thanks for the help, can't wait to receive product
> *


yis sir. plenty left. 




new price is $55 free shipping. grips are lil different. i like them better. i was gave a deal on a hundred......... so order a tool :biggrin: 

[email protected]


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 05:08 AM~19680507
> *yis sir. plenty left.
> new price is $55 free shipping. grips are lil different. i like them better. i was gave a deal on a hundred......... so order a tool  :biggrin:
> 
> [email protected]
> *


ballin! :0


----------



## 509blueeyez

how can I get ahold of you to buy one? Phone #


----------



## 509blueeyez

how can I get ahold of you to buy one? let me know


----------



## BIG SPANX

PM SENT BRO


----------



## 817.TX.

:wow:


----------



## slo

i use my leg for leverage and push down on the bar :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 AM~19691463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

JUST GOT MY BOX A COUPLE OF MINS AGO.. :biggrin: 

THANKS CLASSIC CUSTOMS :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. DIZZY

Payment sent


----------



## slo




----------



## NO-WAY

just bought 2 of them :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:25 PM~19726206
> *just bought 2 of them  :biggrin:
> *


show off :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+Jan 25 2011, 07:30 AM~19691463-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats badass. thanks a lot for that bro. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~nip/[email protected] 25 2011, 06:38 PM~19696884
> *JUST GOT MY BOX A COUPLE OF MINS AGO.. :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS CLASSIC CUSTOMS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:25 PM~19726206
> *just bought 2 of them  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2011, 11:16 AM~19730065
> *show off :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



shipping the last of everyone out today. if you ordered before last tue your was shipped end of week. if after then shipping today. 


sorry if i missed pm. chrome topic filled my inbox. i have two more packed. expecting plenty more from coating wed. if your expecting same day shipping THIS WEEK. hit me up before you pay.. chances are i will just wait till late week unless someone needs sooner. even at that im still not a speedy shipper.  :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 05:04 AM~19743686
> *thats badass. thanks a lot for that bro.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> :biggrin:
> shipping the last of everyone out today. if you ordered before last tue your was shipped end of week. if after then shipping today.
> sorry if i missed pm. chrome topic filled my inbox. i have two more packed. expecting plenty more from coating wed. if your expecting same day shipping THIS WEEK. hit me up before you pay.. chances are i will just wait till late week unless someone needs sooner. even at that im still not a speedy shipper.    :biggrin:
> *


TTT for good business and product


----------



## slo




----------



## JustCruisin

I know you had another topic in the classifieds, did you ever get one made for 3-bar KO's? I need one!


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 04:04 AM~19743686
> *shipping the last of everyone out today. if you ordered before last tue your was shipped end of week. if after then shipping today.
> sorry if i missed pm. chrome topic filled my inbox. i have two more packed. expecting plenty more from coating wed. if your expecting same day shipping THIS WEEK. hit me up before you pay.. chances are i will just wait till late week unless someone needs sooner. even at that im still not a speedy shipper.    :biggrin:
> *


I placed order on Jan 22nd Saturday. Was mine shipped already? Or was it shipped today? Just wondering so I can expect when to get the KO tool. Thanks a lot

and to JustCruisin im pretty sure CC has the 3 bar tool also because he told me to specify if I needed the 2 or 3 bar when I ordered.


----------



## lone star

i got my 3 bar tool today, and more goodies that i bought from mr classic customs. 

excellent seller and good communication, you can trust this guy with your money! 

:biggrin:


----------



## BAD70

This work on two bars? 

You should start putting your brand on these mofos. If these were made for removing lug nuts, I'd call em "The Nut Buster"


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 04:04 AM~19743686
> *thats badass. thanks a lot for that bro.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> :biggrin:
> shipping the last of everyone out today. if you ordered before last tue your was shipped end of week. if after then shipping today.
> sorry if i missed pm. chrome topic filled my inbox. i have two more packed. expecting plenty more from coating wed. if your expecting same day shipping THIS WEEK. hit me up before you pay.. chances are i will just wait till late week unless someone needs sooner. even at that im still not a speedy shipper.    :biggrin:
> *


Do you ahve any other threads with products you sell? If I could I'd rather go through you again for shit I need


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BAD70_@Feb 3 2011, 07:33 PM~19780674
> *This work on two bars?
> 
> You should start putting your brand on these mofos.  If these were made for removing lug nuts, I'd call em "The Nut Buster"
> *


the ones pictured are for deuce bars 

some are made for 3



> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 3 2011, 08:51 PM~19781588
> *Do you ahve any other threads with products you sell? If I could I'd rather go through you again for shit I need
> *



:yes:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

So to order one I go to paypal and send a payment to [email protected] for $55.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Jan 31 2011, 02:40 PM~19747184-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know you had another topic in the classifieds, did you ever get one made for 3-bar KO's?  I need one!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. i just keep forgetting to post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 06:42 PM~19749525
> *I placed order on Jan 22nd Saturday. Was mine shipped already? Or was it shipped today? Just wondering so I can expect when to get the KO tool. Thanks a lot
> i dont keep screen names and paypal connected to well. the last tool was shipped saturday so im sure yours has gone. if you want text your paypal number to the number in my sig and i can check.
> and to JustCruisin im pretty sure CC has the 3 bar tool also because he told me to specify if I needed the 2 or 3 bar when I ordered.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, just put two or three bar in the paypal.. thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 4 2011, 03:15 PM~19788988
> *So to order one I go to paypal and send a payment to  [email protected] for $55.
> *


----------



## slo

good stuff, been using the heck out of mine


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ttt


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2011, 08:00 AM~19807243
> *good stuff,  been using the heck out of mine
> *


Waiting on my tax return so I can get some tires on mine. Can't wait to use the knock off tool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Orencio

I live in Arziona, can I just go to your shop and buy one?


----------



## Orencio

Where can I buy a knock off remover?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Feb 7 2011, 09:12 PM~19813195-->
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on my tax return so I can get some tires on mine. Can't wait to use the knock off tool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will be a sinch to use
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Orencio_@Feb 8 2011, 12:56 AM~19815665
> *Where can I buy a knock off remover?
> *


right here just payopal homeboy!


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

TTT I own one and I haven't broke a junk China spinner since I don't know what's happen with the quality of spinners bit the are garbage but this tool is the real deal works great and is perfect for painted wheels


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Feb 8 2011, 01:44 PM~19818848
> *TTT I own one and I haven't broke a junk China spinner since I don't know what's happen with the quality of spinners bit the are garbage but this tool is the real deal works great and is perfect for painted wheels
> *


not only that but it dont harm the spinners from imipact of a hammer blow

not to mention costly replacement of hammers, pays for it self.


----------



## REV. chuck

and tommys a good dude so everyone should buy one from him just because


----------



## Orencio

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 8 2011, 05:40 AM~19816429
> *it will be a sinch to use
> right here just payopal homeboy!
> *


Ok, right here where??? Is there a website I can go to, a number I can call, company name, anything????? Where do I go to place my order?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Orencio_@Feb 8 2011, 04:26 PM~19819938
> *Ok, right here where??? Is there a website I can go to, a number I can call, company name, anything????? Where do I go to place my order?
> *


send this guy a pm

Classic Customs


----------



## Orencio

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@Jan 28 2011, 07:57 AM~19721185
> *Payment sent
> *


Hey, how did you order one?


----------



## stran0020

thanks got mine!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Orencio_@Feb 8 2011, 04:26 PM~19819938
> *Ok, right here where??? Is there a website I can go to, a number I can call, company name, anything????? Where do I go to place my order?
> *


do you paypal?

if not send him a money order.


----------



## MR. DIZZY

> _Originally posted by Orencio_@Feb 8 2011, 04:50 PM~19820126
> *Hey, how did you order one?
> *



On here. Send payment threw Paypal. Send $$$ as a Gift so thay dont charge him fees and on the e-mail part put your screen name with address. Then send him a pm that u sent the $$ threw paypal. He will send pm back to let you know he got you payment.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@Feb 8 2011, 07:06 PM~19821092
> *On here. Send payment threw Paypal. Send $$$ as a Gift so thay dont charge him fees and on the e-mail part put your screen name with address. Then send him a pm that u sent the $$ threw paypal. He will send pm back to let you know he got you payment.
> *


best way yet


----------



## Orencio

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 8 2011, 06:36 PM~19821287
> *best way yet
> *


Thanks for the info. homie.


----------



## Classic Customs

hey thanks everyone. i forgot to check in yesterday. and im never on weekends. 

orencio. payment recieved. thanks bro. 



[email protected] $55 shipped


----------



## Classic Customs

ttt


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

just paid for mine(paypal) but forgot to put my adress. sent you a pm :biggrin:


----------



## fjc422

Tommy just got it this morning, good looking out! When it didn't get here right away thanks for reaching out to me via phone and keeping me posted, this is a solid dude to do business with!!


----------



## sick-8

thanks tommy this thing is bad ass!


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks guys


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Feb 10 2011, 11:48 AM~19836391
> *just paid for mine(paypal) but forgot to put my adress. sent you a pm :biggrin:
> *


did you get it???


----------



## jimmyt23

Just sent money through paypal, thanks


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## MR. DIZZY

Just got mine in.. Good seller, the Weather in Oklahoma delayed the delivery... So remember to check what the weather is like around your delivery path.


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Just got mine in the mail too. Looks and works good. uffin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

been meaning to come in here for a while...we got our tools from you and they work great. gets them tighter that hammer can for sure. tommy is a good guy to deal with always, gives the best deals out there :thumbsup:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

got mine this morning...super impressed with the quality... still has that just made smell


----------



## Airborne

how much shipped to sanford, NC 27332 for one and what is your paypal?


----------



## Airborne

did mine ship?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 7 2011, 04:39 PM~20037188
> *did mine ship?
> *


shipped saturday. thanks for the order bro. 



somehow about two weeks ago im thinking a couple was shipped without the final coating put on.. wont hurt anything buts its all black.. if you got one and your not happy hit me up and i will send a fresh... i am sorry. i had a worker packing and was just told this. 


plenty left $55 [email protected]

thanks for all the orders guys.


----------



## cripn8ez

tommy hit ur twin up i need one of those im tired of missing the knocc off and hittin the rims lol....


----------



## Airborne

got mine today, great little tool my man!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19925636
> *Just got mine in the mail too. Looks and works good.  uffin:
> *


see i told you bRO.. :biggrin:
another happy customer :thumbsup:


----------



## slo




----------



## RML3864

JUST GOT MINE THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

Are these still for sale? how much & paypal? thanks!!!


----------



## blue thunder

How much will it be for a t bar and three bar? Thanks


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Mar 13 2011, 09:14 PM~20084770
> *How much will it be for a t bar and three bar? Thanks
> *




X2 and pics


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 13 2011, 02:17 PM~20081557
> *Are these still for sale? how much & paypal? thanks!!!
> *


???


----------



## Ru-Nutty

would like to purchase one! Paypal? Pm me for your info, thanks!


----------



## Classic Customs

still for sell. 2 and 3 bars are the same price. $55 free shipping comes with the power bar. 


[email protected] thanks for all the orders. there selling pretty steady. i am keeping 10-20 sets in stock. still ground shipping inst fast at all. 

also i do not provide tracking, sorry just dont have the time. if its a problem add 10 bucks and put a note on your paypal that you would like tracking.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 AM~19691463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 04:10 AM~20140497
> *:biggrin:
> *



look at dre with his youtube vid..

Damn i need one of these tools.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I ordered my 2 bar knockoff today I will post pictures when it arrives they said two week!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

bump for a good businessman and good product.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 21 2011, 10:31 PM~20147469
> *bump for a good businessman and good product.
> *


X2


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 05:08 AM~20140496
> *still for sell. 2 and 3 bars are the same price. $55 free shipping comes with the power bar.
> [email protected]  thanks for all the orders. there selling pretty steady. i am keeping 10-20 sets in stock. still ground shipping inst fast at all.
> 
> also i do not provide tracking, sorry just dont have the time. if its a problem add 10 bucks and put a note on your paypal that you would like tracking.
> *


Payment for 2-bar sent :cheesy:


----------



## slo

sweet tool


----------



## JINXED32

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 22 2011, 06:48 AM~20149649
> *Payment for 2-bar sent :cheesy:
> *



PAYMENT SENT FOR 2 BAR TOOL


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 03:08 AM~20140496
> *still for sell. 2 and 3 bars are the same price. $55 free shipping comes with the power bar.
> [email protected]  thanks for all the orders. there selling pretty steady. i am keeping 10-20 sets in stock. still ground shipping inst fast at all.
> 
> also i do not provide tracking, sorry just dont have the time. if its a problem add 10 bucks and put a note on your paypal that you would like tracking.
> *


Let me get one of these... I might have to work something out with you and start offering these with my wheels :biggrin: 










:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 28 2011, 12:08 AM~20198621
> *Let me get one of these... I might have to work something out with you and start offering these with my wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry forgot to mention 2-Bar


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 28 2011, 03:08 AM~20198621
> *Let me get one of these... I might have to work something out with you and start offering these with my wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


now we're talking


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 28 2011, 01:08 AM~20198621
> *Let me get one of these... I might have to work something out with you and start offering these with my wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Damn nicky can you send me one ?? 


Paid for the tool today


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 25 2011, 09:30 AM~19691463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


BAHAHAHHA Fuckin Dre makin youtube vids


----------



## ssilly

Payment sent 2 bar


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 21 2011, 10:25 PM~20147397
> *I ordered my 2 bar knockoff today I will post pictures when it arrives they said two week!!!
> *


One more week to wait till it suppose to arrive I hope it does with no problems but you know how it goes!


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 29 2011, 02:41 PM~20210959
> *One more week to wait till it suppose to arrive I hope it does with no problems but you know how it goes!
> *


talked to the homie today by text he said it will ship tomorrow :h5:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 29 2011, 08:46 PM~20214291
> *talked to the homie today by text he said it will ship tomorrow  :h5:
> *



your making me out to be a slow shipper. please let it be known that you dont do paypal. i dont have time to do that western shit you wanted so i decided to send you a new one FREE!. 

the only delay in your shipping is banking money from the other sells to cover your shipping cost. 


thanks everyone for your orders. please provide your shipping address on paypal. if you dint please check email. 

once again my paypal is checked by my shipping lady. you do not need to contact me before paying. (ofcourse you always still can lol) if it shows up on paypal then it will get shipped out. thanks again.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 08:16 AM~20216492
> *
> 
> once again my paypal is checked  by my shipping lady.
> *


PICS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 07:16 AM~20216492
> *your making me out to be a slow shipper. please let it be known that you dont do paypal. i dont have time to do that western shit you wanted so i decided to send you a new one FREE!.
> 
> the only delay in your shipping is banking money from the other sells to cover your shipping cost.
> thanks everyone for your orders. please provide your shipping address on paypal. if you dint please check email.
> 
> once again my paypal is checked  by my shipping lady. you do not need to contact me before paying. (ofcourse you always still can lol)  if it shows up on paypal then it will get shipped out. thanks again.
> *


Got mine yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 06:16 AM~20216492
> *your making me out to be a slow shipper. please let it be known that you dont do paypal. i dont have time to do that western shit you wanted so i decided to send you a new one FREE!.
> 
> the only delay in your shipping is banking money from the other sells to cover your shipping cost.
> thanks everyone for your orders. please provide your shipping address on paypal. if you dint please check email.
> 
> once again my paypal is checked  by my shipping lady. you do not need to contact me before paying. (ofcourse you always still can lol)  if it shows up on paypal then it will get shipped out. thanks again.
> *


Naw Homie I couldn't ask for more your not slow on shipping and u have super great customer service way better than other business and your a good person for making it right and once again thank you!!!!!


----------



## Classic Customs

for some reason when i multi quote then hit reply now the quotes are gone? 

j, damn pervert. :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 10:30 AM~20226293
> *
> j, damn pervert.  :fool2:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 30 2011, 02:44 PM~20219660
> *Naw Homie I couldn't ask for more your not slow on shipping and u have super great customer service way better than other business and your a good person for making it right and once again thank you!!!!!
> *


Mine came yesterday I will post some picture soon and Thanks again Homie you are a great business man! And I showed the new tool (No ****) to a few of the homie around here they said that would like to get one I gave them the information and thanks again.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## 8t4mc

Got my tool today with the upgrade bell grip :thumbsup:  
Thank you sir!


----------



## Stomper714

payment sent


----------



## slo

sweet motherfkn tool!


----------



## Classic Customs

TTt plenty in stock packed and ready to ship. Couple guys have sent 65 remember new price is 55 free shipping I your ready to buy just Paypal and it will be sent. Any questions or if you don't Paypal just give me a shout. Number in sig. 


Slow have you gotten a chance to use your rotissory yet bro?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 08:19 AM~20309543
> *TTt plenty in stock packed and ready to ship. Couple guys have sent 65 remember new price is 55 free shipping  I your ready to buy just Paypal and it will be sent. Any questions or if you don't Paypal just give me a shout. Number in sig.
> Slow have you gotten a chance to use your rotissory yet bro?
> *


Getting that assmebled now after i got it powdercoated... ill be posting pics in that topic :biggrin: 

going to come in handy while doing my frame ...pics to come


----------



## Classic Customs

Slo lol I thought I was in the other topic. Using my phone to check messages and topics. Call me if you have any questions or issues


----------



## Airborne

can't wait to use mine in September!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 AM~19691463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 05:15 PM~20331192
> *:cheesy:
> *



even works on changs!! Hurry up and buy!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20331405
> *even works on changs!!  Hurry up and buy!
> *


? It's me homie. I'm making them lol 

Thanks for everything though. The video has helped a bunch


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 06:29 PM~20331839
> *? It's me homie.  I'm making them lol
> 
> Thanks for everything though. The video has helped a bunch
> *



I didnt make that video..But i know the dude that did..I also have one of your groovy tools


----------



## 8t4mc

Now I have 3 of your tools.lol..

Good talking with you today


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 03:03 PM~20347254
> *Now I have 3 of your tools.lol..
> 
> Good talking with you today
> *


Lol sorry about Tht. He pm me asking about that. Would you mind to pm and back up my stupidity. And I still hvent gotten the correct address from him lol


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 03:03 PM~20347254
> *Now I have 3 of your tools.lol..
> 
> Good talking with you today
> *


So you're the one!!!  :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 3 2011, 07:53 PM~20250932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN
> *


TTT for a good tool!!!


A lot of Envious Touch Customers up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 04:03 PM~20347254
> *Now I have 3 of your tools.lol..
> 
> Good talking with you today
> *


 :0


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 16 2011, 12:43 AM~20350625
> *So you're the one!!!    :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



Yup..I got them and Im holding em ransome.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 02:28 PM~20353509
> *Check this ride out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...0f4a9e135bde055
> __________________
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

2 bar tool payment sent!!


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks guys. Everyone pending was shipped out today


Have 50 more tools getting packed today. 
Place your orders : )

Just to recap it's 55 shipped. Paypal in signature. AND PLEASE PROVIDE ADDRESS AND DESCRIPTION WITH ORDER (2 bar 3 bar) to insure no mistakes 
Thanks


----------



## Classic Customs

This damn iPhone makes me type like keef talks

I also buy tapes to tape and double boxie power coat and stand in line after buying gas. Lmao. (had To go there)


----------



## firme79mc

payment sent


----------



## Stomper714

sup bro, still waiting on the K/O tool homie


----------



## Stomper714

sorry bro, payment must of not gone through, my fault I :angry: no wonder I havent received anything  :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

Lol it's cool fredy. Had me worried for a minute. 


Plenty left 55 shipped. Please provide address and 2 or 3 bar in your Paypal message and it will be shipped within a couple days the longest


----------



## Classic Customs

Ttt


----------



## 8t4mc

Anybody in the fortworth area need a 3 prong tool I have one ready to go made by classics customs.. Ill bring it with me on easter :biggrin:


----------



## tanguy34

i want one 2 prong pm with info


----------



## excalibur

if only you could make a tool that does both 2 and 3 bar KO's. no hate, just saying, that would be the shit!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20399653
> *if only you could make a tool that does both 2 and 3 bar KO's.  no hate, just saying, that would be the shit!
> *


would have to be a removable head type attatchment, whihc in turn would be costly and noone would by as much as the OG...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 23 2011, 06:59 AM~20401476
> *would have to be a  removable head type attatchment, whihc in turn would be costly and noone would by as much as the OG...
> *


Could always replace the handle side with the alternative but, that seems like it would turn it into some industrial type shit, maybe too bulky. :dunno:


----------



## metalhead96

does this work with hex's and the k-off tool? :happysad:


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Apr 23 2011, 04:54 PM~20404124
> *does this work with hex's and the k-off tool? :happysad:
> *


X2! It's a Pain in the A$$ trying to manage the tool and the hammer at the same time!!!


----------



## Classic Customs

Currently I don't think it would work with the hex. But after looking at the hex tool the 3 bar may hook right to it. If I have a hex tool am sure I can come up with something. I will look into that later this week

Thanks for all the orders and feedback. Still plenty left ready to ship 
55$ [email protected]. Provide the tool you need and correct address. Thanks


----------



## firme79mc

thanks ,i received my tool


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Apr 27 2011, 04:48 PM~20433915
> *thanks ,i received my tool
> *


x2 got mine yesterday! :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Classic Customs

Anytime guys. Plenty packed and ready to go.


----------



## Classic Customs

All orders before Thursday have been shipped. All orders after Thursday will be picked up in the morning
Again thanks for all the orders and feedback


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Paypal sent! I am looking forward to using it. Hopefully it will go out soon. I included all the details in the message line for you. Thanks bro


----------



## Stomper714

Got my tool today digging the Schwinn handle :biggrin: Thanks :rimshot:


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks guys. All current orders have been shipped


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 23 2011, 12:08 PM~20402693
> *Could always replace the handle side with the alternative but, that seems like it would turn it into some industrial type shit, maybe too bulky.  :dunno:
> *


and more expensive


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 4 2011, 05:17 PM~20485444
> *and more expensive
> *


And that's the key. 

I have 50 more in stock. If metal prices keep rising I want be doing another batch.


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 5 2011, 06:00 PM~20492774
> *And that's the key.
> 
> I have 50 more in stock. If metal prices keep rising I want be doing another batch.
> *


:wow:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I used my tool no **** for the first time to put my rims on and it worked great I still used the hammer for the final tips but the tool was a great help for the 2 bar knockoffs thank you again homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

Ttt


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@May 5 2011, 09:02 PM~20494131
> *I used my tool no **** for the first time to put my rims on and it worked great I still used the hammer for the final tips but the tool was a great help for the 2 bar knockoffs thank you again homie! :thumbsup:
> *



the point of the tool is to not use the hammer..the length of that bar is going to give you alot more leverage then that hammer..


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 7 2011, 09:02 AM~20502712
> *the point of the tool is to not use the hammer..the length of that bar is going to give you alot more leverage then that hammer..
> *


Oh yeah it will. I fucked up a set of gold Zenith KO because the hammer slipped out of my hand... I WAS PISSED!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13

might have to get one, my 2 bars are starting to bend from the hammer hno:


----------



## 1962lolo

thanks got the tool last night, the thing is awesome and built to last. A must have!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Hope mine gets here soon.
:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

btt for a great tool


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@May 10 2011, 03:42 PM~20523899
> *thanks got the tool last night, the thing is awesome and built to last.  A must have!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :fool2:


----------



## MRBIGJOE

I wish I had dayton and not the china shit. But im not complaining got them for free. China=  USA=  . Tommy if I get Dayton KO'S. You be the first to call. Because I just like your style how you take the time to product a nice product. PEOPLE START BUYING AMERICAN GOODS AND STOP BUYING CHINA SHIT. No wonder our country is going down the shit. You go HOMIE. By the way TOMMY you anyone that has KO'S for Sale. American of course. :biggrin:


----------



## ogfunkateer

how much with shipping to 92701?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@May 14 2011, 09:52 PM~20554182
> *I wish I had dayton and not the china shit. But im not complaining got them for free. China=   USA=  . Tommy if I get Dayton KO'S. You be the first to call. Because I just like your style how you take the time to product a nice product. PEOPLE START BUYING AMERICAN GOODS AND STOP BUYING CHINA SHIT. No wonder our country is going down the shit. You go HOMIE. By the way TOMMY you anyone that has KO'S for Sale. American of course. :biggrin:
> *


china KO take 2-5 hits to show the same damage Ds take in 20-30 hits... regardles of the spinner this tool i sessential for saving your spinners..


----------



## MRBIGJOE

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 15 2011, 10:50 AM~20556750
> *china KO take 2-5 hits to show the same damage  Ds take in 20-30 hits... regardles of the spinner this tool i sessential for saving your spinners..
> *


Too bad I broke 2 of China spinners.:banghead: My other ko's are diamond shape.


----------



## MR.50

Are these still for sale? pm info thanks


----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 25 2011, 08:30 AM~19691463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


  
Thanks Man!! I got the 3 bar in!!  

MAN OF HIS WORDS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Just got mine right now... YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER

Purchased two now just on standby. I couldn't pass up a good tool


----------



## KAKALAK

tops for tommy :h5:


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks everyone for keeping this to the top. I haven't been logging on very much lately 


Still plenty of tools available. When and if I decide to stop making these I will post but as of now plenty left. 

Just Paypal 55 to [email protected] please provide correct address and state the style tool your needing and one will be sent asap. Thanks


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 13 2011, 09:54 AM~20545388
> *Hope mine gets here soon.
> :biggrin:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@May 15 2011, 02:37 PM~20557454
> *Too bad I broke 2 of China spinners.:banghead: My other ko's are diamond shape.
> *


I had to make an "emergency KO tool" after a homie broke both ears off the 1st China he tried taking off.. He didn't have ANY grease on the threads, dry as a bone! 
Welded 2 pieces of tubing to my frame plate C-clamp and used an old 20" cylinder casing for the lever..


----------



## MR.50

Are these still for sale? pm info thanks


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+May 19 2011, 06:36 PM~20588768-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for keeping this to the top. I haven't been logging on very much lately
> Still plenty of tools available. When and if I decide to stop making these I will post but as of now plenty left.
> 
> Just Paypal 55 to [email protected] please provide correct address and state the style tool your needing and one will be sent asap. Thanks[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@May 19 2011, 09:44 PM~20590490
> *Are these still for sale?  pm info thanks
> *



YES! i will pm you. but i try and make this as easy as possible with all info post on every page. 


simply paypal $55 to [email protected] and provide an address and state the style tool you need... either two bar or three bar and one will be sent out. im pricing these as cheap as i can for you guys and really just let the system run its self. 

when you send the money. i get an email on my iphone thats automaticaly sent from paypal. then i or one of my workers grab a tool already boxed off the shelf and sit on this cart i have for ups. its really that simple. im a reputable buisness with many products. im not just making these for a fast buck. in all reality at 55 bucks there is no profit. lol


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 20 2011, 04:09 AM~20591623
> *YES! i will pm you. but i try and make this as easy as possible with all info post on every page.
> simply paypal $55 to [email protected] and provide an address and state the style tool you need... either two bar or three bar and one will be sent out. im pricing these as cheap as i can for you guys and really just let the system run its self.
> 
> when you send the money. i get an email on my iphone thats automaticaly sent from paypal. then i or one of my workers grab a tool already boxed off the shelf and sit on this cart i have for ups. its really that simple. im a reputable buisness with many products. im not just making these for a fast buck. in all reality at 55 bucks there is no profit. lol
> 
> 
> *


so true

JUST PAYPAL THE MAN AND YOU GET A TOOL shipped out accordingly

how much easy can it be!


----------



## Classic Customs

Ttt


----------



## baggedout81

bad ass tool


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 22 2011, 12:33 PM~20604285
> *bad ass tool
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## latinxs

any moe tools?


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 19 2011, 06:36 PM~20588768
> *Thanks everyone for keeping this to the top. I haven't been logging on very much lately
> Still plenty of tools available. When and if I decide to stop making these I will post but as of now plenty left.
> 
> Just Paypal 55 to [email protected] please provide correct address and state the style tool your needing and one will be sent asap. Thanks
> *


  Got both of mine monday. Cant wait to use them. thanks again and good woring with you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by latinxs+May 25 2011, 07:48 PM~20629477-->
> 
> 
> 
> any moe tools?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, they are always more tools. if i ever stop making them i will post up and have the topic locked or something.
> 
> just paypal $55 to [email protected]. please state the type of tool you want with current address and one will be sent out to you asap.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GM RIDER_@May 26 2011, 02:06 AM~20631499
> * Got both of mine monday.  Cant wait to use them.  thanks again and good woring with you guys :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the buisness bro. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG EASY

:cheesy: GOT MY TOOL TODAY. GREAT PRODUCT HIGH QUALITY THANKS


----------



## ars!n

Just got some meat on my wires (no ****) and finally got to use it. Fucking worked niiiiiice.


----------



## Classic Customs

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs

still plenty left. $55 free shipping. paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Classic Customs

seems like everyday i get reguest for shipping prices. i just replyed to 3 guys asking this question. 

once again. FREE SHIPPING. its as easy as paypal $55 to [email protected] and providing the correct address and rather your needing a 2 or a 3 bar tool. thanks for all the orders. o have it set up this way to make it easy on everyone. this way once you pay your order is being proccess. even if i dont log on to see your pm you will still be took care of by one of the shop guys. thanks again.


----------



## slangin cardboard

*Thanks*

Got mine today,Thanks for being a man of your word.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

NEED ONE CAN U PUT SOME PICS ON THE TWO STYLES U HAVE SO I CAN PLACE AN ORDER


----------



## 925rider

paypal sent


----------



## CaliLiving

any pics of the 3 bar ones? as soon as i get tires on my rims imma be placing an order on these


----------



## tanguy34

i like one u still some in stock


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks for all the orders guys. i will provide 3 bar pics by tomorrow. i just noticed i have never post any. 



and honestly not trying to be a dick. but the anymore pms i recieve asking if i still have any.. or the price.. or any of the shit that i have posted i thousand times will just be ignored. 

thanks again to everyone who has ordered. and once again. $55 [email protected] free shipping just provide the tool you want WITH CORRECT address and one will be shipped out. 

all orders that came in after last thursday is sit out and ready to be picked up today. thanks


----------



## DJ-ROY

Just bought one..:thumbsup: {I live in Amsterdam but you can ship it to a homie in Texas}


----------



## slangin cardboard

I got 2 try my 3 bar tool sat. man thats the best $55.00 I have spent in a long time,THANKS.:thumbsup:


----------



## arsin

Tommy's coo peoples :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

pics of the 3 bar. grips may vary.



















still plenty left to ship. $55 FREE SHIPPING. just paypal 55 to [email protected] please provide address and style tool you need. 

thanks for all the orders


----------



## trabo504

just got my tool in today!! and i want to buy another!!

thanks tom:thumbsup:


----------



## mrm4155

Just sent my payment, cant wait to use it!


----------



## arsin

Damn that 3 bar is nice. Oh and if your wondering, I had to make a new account since someone messed with my "ars!n" account :rofl:


----------



## 925rider

got mine today


----------



## tanguy34

got mine yesterday and works great life saver on my lead hammers lol


----------



## trabo504

got my second tool in!!! thanks tommy...:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks everyone. im back from vacation and still have plenty to ship. 

[email protected] is the paypal. price is $55 for the 2 or 3 bars. just include the style in your paypal alomg with current address. 

and thanks again for all the orders and good feedback.


----------



## RollinX151

paypal sent!


----------



## RollinX151

RollinX151 said:


> paypal sent!


ttt


----------



## Classic Customs

RollinX151 said:


> paypal sent!


 
thanks.. yours had shipped monday. 

im not able to log on everyday. but regardless once payment is made the order is proccessed. 

the best way to reach me is [email protected] or 423 7826322 text or call. 

also plenty packed and ready $55 free shipping send payment to email above.. thanks for all the orders


----------



## RollinX151

Just got mine today, only took 2 days! Looks better in person than in pictures! For $55 shipped you cant beat it. Thanks!


----------



## Foolish818

Still have any left need 1 for 2 wing kos shipped 2 93274. Pm me papal info and price if there still available. Thanks


----------



## Classic Customs

Classic Customs said:


> thanks.. yours had shipped monday.
> 
> im not able to log on everyday. but regardless once payment is made the order is proccessed.
> 
> the best way to reach me is [email protected] or 423 7826322 text or call.
> 
> also plenty packed and ready $55 free shipping send payment to email above.. thanks for all the orders





RollinX151 said:


> Just got mine today, only took 2 days! Looks better in person than in pictures! For $55 shipped you cant beat it. Thanks!


thanks bro. glad you like it. 


Foolish818 said:


> Still have any left need 1 for 2 wing kos shipped 2 93274. Pm me papal info and price if there still available. Thanks


info is above post.. . i have enough to last through the summer atleast but i will probably only be logging on every few days or so for the next few weeks.. super slammed at the shop.. orders are processed as soon as payment is made.


----------



## Classic Customs

plenty still left.


----------



## d_49chevycar

i want a 2 bar tool
sent u a pm


----------



## Classic Customs

d_49chevycar said:


> i want a 2 bar tool
> sent u a pm


shipped monday. thaks bro




somone mailed me a $72 money order? no note or description? maybe its not related to the tools but price doesnt match any of my product prices? 
so if anyone has sent a money order please contact me asap. ken bradford i have recieved your money order and your tool shipped so its not you. 

thanks and as always plenty left $55 free shipping. if you want both tolls its $100 for the pair free shipping. [email protected] please state the style you want plus provide correct address...


----------



## Classic Customs

i keep meaning to post this... the little rubber stopper peices on the bottom. if anyone happens to damage theres. lose it or whatever then you can get 5/8 heater core hose at any parts house to replace it with. or just contact me and i would send out a replacement. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hey Tommy! I'm gonna get one of these soon. Great idea.


----------



## yeloe253

is their a discount on ordering 2 let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Hey Tommy! I'm gonna get one of these soon. Great idea.


thanks bro.. just whenever your ready. i was thinking of not making anymore a few weeks back.. but decided to keep them up. 


yeloe253 said:


> is their a discount on ordering 2 let me know :thumbsup:


yea. few post up. looks like you save another 10 bucks.


----------



## Blue94cady

Paypal sent for to thanks


----------



## slo




----------



## Gus D

PM sent


----------



## Gus D

Paypal payment sent... thanks for the info!


----------



## maximus63

Paypal payment sent.. thanks


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks u got my. 2 tools today


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks for all the orders. still plenty left. paypal is [email protected]

$55 free shipping just leave note on paypal for the style tool. if you want 2 or morethere 50 each. and always free shipping. 

thanks again for all the support. love. feedback and of course orders. :thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63

received mine today! Thanks for smooth transaction


----------



## Classic Customs

no problem bro. thanks for the buisness


----------



## Classic Customs

the first person to post a picture of there damaged knockoff from using a lead hammer gets a free tool shipped. keep it fair and dont search and steal a picture please.


----------



## az71monte




----------



## 8t4mc

Classic Customs said:


> the first person to post a picture of there damaged knockoff from using a lead hammer gets a free tool shipped. keep it fair and dont search and steal a picture please.


your a class act


----------



## az71monte

Classic Customs said:


> the first person to post a picture of there damaged knockoff from using a lead hammer gets a free tool shipped. keep it fair and dont search and steal a picture please.



Hey bro was I first?


----------



## Classic Customs

8t4mc said:


> your a class act


:thumbsup: thanks bro



az71monte said:


> Hey bro was I first?


yis sir. 


all i need is your address and rather your needing a 2 or a 3 bar. sorry i forgot to log back in last night. pm me the info and i will have it right out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

8t4mc said:


> your a class act


X817!! 

Baddest tool on the market!! And the Price cant be beat!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 68 N u O me 1

PM Sent...


----------



## Blue94cady

works good no more hamer for me


----------



## Classic Customs

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs

2 or 3 bars are $55 each free shipping. if you want both together its 100 free shipping. 

paypal is [email protected] please leave a note in paypal stating the style you want. thanks again


----------



## DJ-ROY

Got mine too..:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte

Got my tool today. Thank you for keeping your word. I'll show it off to my members and friends to see if they want one. Thanks again.


----------



## ars!n

az71monte said:


> Got my tool today. Thank you for keeping your word. I'll show it off to my members and friends to see if they want one. Thanks again.


Got one too :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks guys. still plenty left 55 free shipping. paypal is in my signature. 


tell your friends. quanitys will be cheaper


----------



## Classic Customs

ttt.


----------



## DA SHOCKER

Awesome tool, got to pick one up when I get some xtra cash. :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog

....


----------



## Classic Customs

so i recieved a letter from dayton to stop selling this tool or i will face legal penaltys lmao. 


so for this week im having a "fuck em" sell $50 free shipping. thats 5 bucks off and just a few more than those assholes charge just for shipping.. 

and to whoever. if anyone from here actualy did.. contact dayton telling them im selling "there" tool. then your a lowlife peice of shit. 

to date i havent made a goddamn dime selling these. i have gave away 1/3rd of my sells to homies who need them and or in a position to buy right now. 



the first person to quote this gets a free tool!


----------



## 817.TX.

Classic Customs said:


> so i recieved a letter from dayton to stop selling this tool or i will face legal penaltys lmao.
> 
> 
> so for this week im having a "fuck em" sell $50 free shipping. thats 5 bucks off and just a few more than those assholes charge just for shipping..
> 
> *and to whoever. if anyone from here actualy did.. contact dayton telling them im selling "there" tool. then your a lowlife peice of shit.*
> 
> to date i havent made a goddamn dime selling these. i have gave away 1/3rd of my sells to homies who need them and or in a position to buy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> the first person to quote this gets a free tool!


 :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti

thats some straight bull man


----------



## KAKALAK

Classic Customs said:


> so i recieved a letter from dayton to stop selling this tool or i will face legal penaltys lmao.
> 
> 
> so for this week im having a "fuck em" sell $50 free shipping. thats 5 bucks off and just a few more than those assholes charge just for shipping..
> 
> and to whoever. if anyone from here actualy did.. contact dayton telling them im selling "there" tool. then your a lowlife peice of shit.
> 
> to date i havent made a goddamn dime selling these. i have gave away 1/3rd of my sells to homies who need them and or in a position to buy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> the first person to quote this gets a free tool!


thats some bullshit, they must be hard up for sales :uh: :twak:


----------



## DA SHOCKER

ttt


----------



## toker1

KAKALAK said:


> thats some bullshit, they must be hard up for sales :uh: :twak:


 TTT


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Solorio

Pm sent.


----------



## 1229

Classic Customs said:


> so i recieved a letter from dayton to stop selling this tool or i will face legal penaltys lmao.


thats like Craftsman suing Snap-On because they make a combination wrench.

if your is an inch longer (no ****) and a different color, AINT SHIT THEY CAN DO.


----------



## touchdowntodd

they cant do shit .. keep the hustle up brotha ..

bump for a product EVERY homie on here should own!


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Payment Sent ! & PM also with Contact Phone number as well.... . . .Thanks


----------



## Jack Bauer

YOU SHOULD REPLACE THE HAND GRIP WITH A HUGE DILDO. THEN SEE IF DAYTON HAS ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY.


----------



## tpimuncie

Pm me paypal info please! Ill take one for $50


----------



## tpimuncie

Paypal sent!


----------



## Jack Bauer

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homie and a GOOD PRODUCT!

support your fellow riders!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jack Bauer said:


> YOU SHOULD REPLACE THE HAND GRIP WITH A HUGE DILDO. THEN SEE IF DAYTON HAS ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY.


LMFAO...... GOOD SHIT!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I need a 3 prong and a two prong shipped to TX. paypal ready. let me know if you currently got those in stock


----------



## eriks66

Classic Customs said:


> so i recieved a letter from dayton to stop selling this tool or i will face legal penaltys lmao.
> 
> 
> so for this week im having a "fuck em" sell $50 free shipping. thats 5 bucks off and just a few more than those assholes charge just for shipping..
> 
> and to whoever. if anyone from here actualy did.. contact dayton telling them im selling "there" tool. then your a lowlife peice of shit.
> 
> to date i havent made a goddamn dime selling these. i have gave away 1/3rd of my sells to homies who need them and or in a position to buy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> the first person to quote this gets a free tool!


hey bro i need 2 of them!!and about dayton fuck them!! keep doing ur thing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66

true!!


TATTOO-76 said:


> thats like Craftsman suing Snap-On because they make a combination wrench.
> 
> if your is an inch longer (no ****) and a different color, AINT SHIT THEY CAN DO.


----------



## Windex

TTT still using my tool and it works great thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the OFFICIAL LIL knockoff tool .. fuck overpriced brands and bs .. support a fellow RIDER!


----------



## Dr Doofenshmirtz

TTT


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks so much for all the support and good feedback. 

both style tools are always in stock and ready to ship. i had a slight delay with last weeks orders but other than that its as easy as paypaling $55 to [email protected] please provide the style you want along with your payment inside of paypal. 


i dont check this topic everyday and really hate bumping to often so if i dont respond it doesnt mean im not shipping. once the payment comes in i get an alert on my phone and within that day your order is proccessed. 

am also going to be listing these on ebay. DO NOT BUY FROM THERE. im offering layitlow the cheaper price and i will not be doing free shipping on ebay. so if your reading this on here just simply send the 55 and it will be mailed right out. thanks again guys!


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Classic Customs said:


> thanks so much for all the support and good feedback.
> 
> both style tools are always in stock and ready to ship. i had a slight delay with last weeks orders but other than that its as easy as paypaling $55 to [email protected] please provide the style you want along with your payment inside of paypal.
> 
> 
> i dont check this topic everyday and really hate bumping to often so if i dont respond it doesnt mean im not shipping. once the payment comes in i get an alert on my phone and within that day your order is proccessed.
> 
> am also going to be listing these on ebay. DO NOT BUY FROM THERE. im offering layitlow the cheaper price and i will not be doing free shipping on ebay. so if your reading this on here just simply send the 55 and it will be mailed right out. thanks again guys!



Just as easy as paypaling him the funds.............EASY transaction ! ! ! ! ======== Support a fellow RIDER ! ========= T T T


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks cesar. and yep plenty left.


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Classic Customs said:


> thanks cesar. and yep plenty left.


T T T 4 Ta Ta Tommy !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

just curious but whatever happened to the pics of your wife in heels

whats your info to get me one of these tools:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

GOT MINE YESTERDAY! THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO USE IT!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

got mine this week .. been too busy to post or to even take it outta the box but i alraedy know the homie and its a GREAT product ...

thanks again homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> :wow:


I've only used mine once!! It was to make this vid!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## wannabelowrider

I see these are still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER

Got mine today. Awesome tool. Homie takes care of his people.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

DA SHOCKER said:


> Got mine today. Awesome tool. Homie takes care of his people.:thumbsup:




:thumbsup::yes: Yes he does, GOT MINE YESTERDAY TOMMY. ----- T T T ------ 4 a FAST & EASY Transaction !:thumbsup:


----------



## bottomsup

How do I order one and how much? Pm me


----------



## MI 71

Just received mine today


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Classic Customs

thanks everyone. 


just paypal the $55 to [email protected] provide correct address with a description of 2 or 3 bar and it will be on its way. 


and a couple things. the rubber protector on the end is made from 5/8 hose you can get at any parts place if you damage or lose yours. 
also if you need more leverage on the tool you can use a floor jack handle in place of the short one i send. should be the same size.


----------



## 1229




----------



## KAKALAK

Classic Customs said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> just paypal the $55 to [email protected] provide correct address with a description of 2 or 3 bar and it will be on its way.
> 
> 
> and a couple things. the rubber protector on the end is made from 5/8 hose you can get at any parts place if you damage or lose yours.
> also if you need more leverage on the tool you can use a floor jack handle in place of the short one i send. should be the same size.


:boink: I'd use that jack handle and stick it........... wait! ....what??


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol @ kak ....

bump for the best tool for riders


----------



## KAKALAK

touchdowntodd said:


> lol @ kak ....
> 
> bump for the best tool for riders


 :wave: Hows the lac coming along :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

kak homie u know im stackin parts .. gonna be spring til i do much ... 

ill be down in st pete next week


----------



## Mr.Brown

Classic Customs said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> just paypal the $55 to [email protected] provide correct address with a description of 2 or 3 bar and it will be on its way.
> 
> 
> and a couple things. the rubber protector on the end is made from 5/8 hose you can get at any parts place if you damage or lose yours.
> also if you need more leverage on the tool you can use a floor jack handle in place of the short one i send. should be the same size.


 Just placed my order. :thumbsup:


----------



## 509blueeyez

paypal address?


----------



## Mr.Brown

Just received mine! Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks for the bumps. plenty of tools still just paypal $55 to klassikkustoms and one will be sent right out. please provide 2 or 3 bar in the paypal notes. i have a family member in the hospital so i havent been able to get online everyday.. but once you send through paypal one of my shop guys will get the tool mailed right out. thanks again. my number is in the signature if someone needs to reach me faster 


id just like to thank everyone who has bought and told your homies about these tools. we enjoy making them and offering them cheap enough to help everyone out. we have also started keeping the 3 bars in stock also to speed up the shipping on those. 

all pending orders have been shipped.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Classic Customs said:


> thanks for the bumps. plenty of tools still just paypal $55 to klassikkustoms and one will be sent right out. please provide 2 or 3 bar in the paypal notes. i have a family member in the hospital so i havent been able to get online everyday.. but once you send through paypal one of my shop guys will get the tool mailed right out. thanks again. my number is in the signature if someone needs to reach me faster
> 
> 
> id just like to thank everyone who has bought and told your homies about these tools. we enjoy making them and offering them cheap enough to help everyone out. we have also started keeping the 3 bars in stock also to speed up the shipping on those.
> 
> all pending orders have been shipped.


Can't wait for mine....:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindg

please PM me paypal info and what i need to order 1 thank you


----------



## Classic Customs

paypal info is posted, also in my signature. sorry i havent been on in about a week. 


[email protected] $55 free shipping for your choice. 2 or 3 bar. thanks again.


----------



## lowlinc93

you could chop the end off amd make it interchangable for 3 bar, if somebody wanted too. Cool that you're hooking people up at a good price


----------



## Foolish818

Do you still have these homie paypal ready


----------



## eriks66

Ttt looking buy one too


----------



## Classic Customs

Yes still plenty left ready to ship out 
Paypal is [email protected] 
423 782 6322 if anyone needs to contact before hand 

55 free shipping


----------



## Terco

THANKS TOMMY, GOTS MINE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

Classic Customs said:


> Yes still plenty left ready to ship out
> Paypal is [email protected]
> 423 782 6322 if anyone needs to contact before hand
> 
> 55 free shipping



Still plenty left. Above info is still correct


----------



## Purple Haze

My boy Tommy.. How you been big homie? Top notch customer service and work right here!! Very rare to have both in any business!!


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks Sean. That means a lot man. Your a good dude. Even after I take a bunch of your money and then take a vacation lol 
I got ya though. Hope that last found it's way 




Plenty tools packed and ready.


----------



## BIG E 602

jus curious how u ship? usps,ups? jus so i can look out for my order, thx


----------



## R_Cisco_O

Wat up bro that tight u got n e more


----------



## Classic Customs

Yes plenty left 

Hey big e send me your name and I will get some info for you 

I ship ups if on the states. For Canada, postal is actually cheaper


----------



## Mr Solorio

Pm sent


----------



## eriks66

Ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pm Sent


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Damn Good price. 

Can I get One?! 

And do the How To Use PHOTOS come with the tool?

Or we Just Copy and Paste?! LOL

Feria paypaled already.


----------



## slo

dope tool , every ride should have one.. cant say enough about how well i use mine..


----------



## KAKALAK

:bump: for my boy tommy :boink: no **** of course :naughty:


----------



## caprice on dz

will this work on my two bar bowtie's?


----------



## HEX48

Great tool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

HEX48 said:


> Great tool! :thumbsup:


What up Hector?

Thanks for the hook up on the hammer and the 411 on this tool.

:yes:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

thanx got mine.


----------



## gbtat2guy

still got these? whats your info for paypal?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

He has plenty (his info is in the previous page)

I just got mine.


----------



## fesboogie

Classic Customs said:


> Yes still plenty left ready to ship out
> Paypal is [email protected]
> 423 782 6322 if anyone needs to contact before hand
> 
> 55 free shipping


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

free shipping to canada?


----------



## Ese Caqui

Money sent!


----------



## Ese Caqui

Did you get my money homie?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Ese Caqui said:


> Did you get my money homie?


He doesn't come to LIL often (or at ALL) any more. :no:

text him.

He's better at responding texts.


----------



## ENVIUS

Id love to have something like this for Hex knockoffs


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ENVIUS said:


> Id love to have something like this for Hex knockoffs


X2??


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

got any in stock pm me...do these come in different colors?


----------



## Ese Caqui

Aztlan_Exile said:


> He doesn't come to LIL often (or at ALL) any more. :no:
> 
> text him.
> 
> He's better at responding texts.


Thanks G. He did respond to the text quick!


----------



## Ese Caqui

Ese Caqui said:


> Thanks G. He did respond to the text quick!


I got my tool last week. I'll never go back to the hammer!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Ese Caqui said:


> Thanks G. He did respond to the text quick!


:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Ese Caqui said:


> I got my tool last week. I'll never go back to the hammer!!!


I know man,

The hommie selling these tools could make a lot more Feria if he would promote his product a lot more. 

And LIL is a good place to do so but like i said above, He doesnt come to LIL much any more.


----------



## eriks66

Ready to order what's ur paypal? ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

eriks66 said:


> Ready to order what's ur paypal? ?










Originally Posted by *Classic Customs*Yes still plenty left ready to ship out 
Paypal is [email protected] 
423 782 6322 if anyone needs to contact before hand 

55 free shipping


Damn I'm doing all the work for this KAT, 

I should get a cut on each sale

:squint:


----------



## slo

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Originally Posted by *Classic Customs*Yes still plenty left ready to ship out
> Paypal is [email protected]
> 423 782 6322 if anyone needs to contact before hand
> 
> 55 free shipping
> 
> 
> Damn I'm doing all the work for this KAT,
> 
> I should get a cut on each sale
> 
> :squint:


i helped him with the initial design before he started producing them. im still trying to see where he is making much money on them!

great tool.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

slo said:


> i helped him with the initial design before he started producing them. im still trying to see where he is making much money on them!
> 
> great tool.


Great tool 4sho,

I'm sure he could get $100 shipped easily

:sprint:


----------



## caprice on dz

got mine this week, thanks again, now for the spring to get here so I can get these rims painted and tires mounted up


----------



## MOFOA

Payment sent.


----------



## slo

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Great tool 4sho,
> 
> I'm sure he could get $100 shipped easily
> 
> :sprint:


expensive ones sell for like 2-3 times as much sometimes... great deal here.


----------



## eriks66

PAYMENT MADE TODAY:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTEX325

need this tool asap


----------



## BIGTEX325

just sent money wit paypal !!!$$$ THANKS BRO!


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks for all the orders, good feedback and all the bumps. i havent had much time to log on and check my topics lately. 

but as always if you send $55 to [email protected] one will be shipped out. unless you ask for a three bar im assuming you will want a two bar like pictured. 
any questions or concerns text, call or email anytime 423 782 6322 thanks again guys


----------



## KABEL

Classic Customs said:


> i ran across a good bunch of these :biggrin: . there made very well, come with a five year warranty on anything but scratches and rubber ripping, if the rubber does ever rip or get mangled i will send replacemants for cost of shipping only. as you can see in the picture they are fully padded to protect the chrome. i also send a 24inch bar so you do not have to carry a jack handle to use them, price is $65 shipped in the states. im currently looking for a wholesale supply on the grips and if i can sell enough i might end up lowering the price if all goes well. they are also coated with a durable "hammer like" finish. i have passed a few of these on to a couple friends and they seem to really like them. here are the pictures, it was snowing out and my wife would only help inside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS THE "POWER"BAR THAT THE COMPETITION DOES NOT PROVIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a random shot of tiny tits and the pieces you will be recieving in the kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best shot of the coating, it's actually a very nice "hammer like" finish, but i'm no painter so its just sprayed on (may look like crap lol but these i did paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the cheapest grip i could find, im sure there are not all going to look the same because honestly i'm just grabbing what ever cost less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a decent shot of the rubber pad and rubber "dowels" the rubber i sprayed on these suck. i have since found a much better glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :*if you are a past "classic customs" customer you will recieve $5 off*:


I need a 2 bar knockoff remover tool. I will shoot u the money today. Thanks.


----------



## BIGTEX325

GOT MINE TODAY!!!!! THANKS BRO !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Classic Customs

TTt. Thanks for all the new orders guys. Still plenty left 

I'm Going to be posting on eBay. So order direct for the layitlow discount. Thx.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Classic Customs said:


> TTt. Thanks for all the new orders guys. Still plenty left
> 
> I'm Going to be posting on eBay. So order direct for the layitlow discount. Thx.


----------



## sjrider71

YOU STILL GOT THEM BRO FOR THE 2 WING


----------



## eriks66

Got mine in thanks


----------



## MR.59

Classic Customs said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> just paypal the $55 to [email protected] provide correct address with a description of 2 or 3 bar and it will be on its way.
> 
> 
> and a couple things. the rubber protector on the end is made from 5/8 hose you can get at any parts place if you damage or lose yours.
> also if you need more leverage on the tool you can use a floor jack handle in place of the short one i send. should be the same size.


any more of these tools? need a 3 bar and a 2 bar


----------



## bottomsup

Interested send me more Info to order thanks pm thanks


----------



## Blue94cady

Badd ass tool  thanks


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

ijust tried to call you up to order, can you pm me if you have any more?


----------



## Fo'Dando

just got it last night.....thanks bro....disregard the PM...great tool and great quality!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ONE8SEVEN said:


> free shipping to canada?


:dunno:


----------



## sjrider71

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

phillip_ndrsn said:


> ijust tried to call you up to order, can you pm me if you have any more?


Send him a text. 

Texts are work better.


----------



## sjrider71

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Send him a text.
> 
> Texts are work better.


yes sir and quick response. ordered mine today ill post pics when i get it.


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for yah  :wave:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Thx gee, i Will Text hom tomorrow To make sure he still has em


----------



## sjrider71

Cool homie got mine today can't wait to use it :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

Cool homie got mine today can't wait to use it :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

sjrider71 said:


> Cool homie got mine today can't wait to use it :thumbsup:


take some gorrila glue or something and glue the rubber feet on i lost both mine  works killer though great guy to del with too


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## sjrider71

chuckoteric said:


> take some gorrila glue or something and glue the rubber feet on i lost both mine  works killer though great guy to del with too


thanks bro will do


----------



## rollin thru 325

Ttt was a cool guy


----------



## Airborne

chuckoteric said:


> take some gorrila glue or something and glue the rubber feet on i lost both mine  works killer though great guy to del with too


and make sure the rubber hose isn't worn through.


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs

If you guys ever wear out that rubber protector hose on the end you can use 5/8 heater hose from the parts store. 

I have had a couple people complain they lost there's so now I glue them on. I guess the hose varies in size. Sometimes it's a press fit and sometimes it slips Right on. 

I have 50 left. Once there gone they are gone! I'm selling for 55 bucks free shipping and people bitch because a 50 cent piece of hose wears out after a while. On a tool like this something has got to wear. It's either a little piece of protective rubber or your knock off. The crazy thing is 2 out of the 3 people who sent me a WTF message I originally sent the tools to them for free. Go figure! 

[email protected] is the Paypal 4237826322 is my cell. Thx


----------



## Classic Customs

Also I don't have time to get on here much anymore so please email, text or call. If you do send a message please don't think I'm ignoring you and then send me a "fuck off forget it" message. My contact info is posted on ever page 


Thanks again to everyone who has supported me by buying referring and/or bumping this topic.


----------



## Classic Customs

Aaron Dalton???? Sent me a sealed envelope with a piece of paper that just says" 2bar thx"

I would of probably just sent you a free one but no return address on your empty envelope


----------



## EXCANDALOW

can't please the world Tommy!
send me paypal info i need a three wing one please!!
thanks lowko!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SEND ME YOUR PAYPAL INFO I NEED ONE FOR THE 3 WINGS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Classic Customs said:


> thanks for all the orders, good feedback and all the bumps. i havent had much time to log on and check my topics lately.
> 
> but as always if you send $55 to [email protected] one will be shipped out. unless you ask for a three bar im assuming you will want a two bar like pictured.
> any questions or concerns text, call or email anytime 423 782 6322 thanks again guys


Here you go fellas ^^^^^^^^

Once he runs out of them they gone


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks guys. Well after taking the time yesterday and going over all the cost I have decided to do another batch of 20 two wing and 10 3 winged. This batch I'm not using that hammer coating stuff and will just POR 15 them. That will actually save a little since the hammer is $5 bucks for two tools. I guess my point is I'd rather stop making them than to have to raise the price on them. But worse case I may go back up to my original price of 65 but for now and probably at least a couple weeks it's the same looking tool for the same deal. 55 free shipping. [email protected]. 4237826322 

I will post up in plenty of time if there happens to be any changes coming. But as for now if you order like normal it will ship like always. 

PLEASE LIST ON YOUR PAYPAL THE STYLE KNOCK OFF YOU HAVE. (two or three bar) 
Thanks again Guys


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks guys. Well after taking the time yesterday and going over all the cost I have decided to do another batch of 20 two wing and 10 3 winged. This batch I'm not using that hammer coating stuff and will just POR 15 them. That will actually save a little since the hammer is $5 bucks for two tools. I guess my point is I'd rather stop making them than to have to raise the price on them. But worse case I may go back up to my original price of 65 but for now and probably at least a couple weeks it's the same looking tool for the same deal. 55 free shipping. [email protected]. 4237826322
> 
> I will post up in plenty of time if there happens to be any changes coming. But as for now if you order like normal it will ship like always.
> 
> PLEASE LIST ON YOUR PAYPAL THE STYLE KNOCK OFF YOU HAVE. (two or three bar)
> Thanks again Guys


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks guys. Well after taking the time yesterday and going over all the cost I have decided to do another batch of 20 two wing and 10 3 winged. This batch I'm not using that hammer coating stuff and will just POR 15 them. That will actually save a little since the hammer is $5 bucks for two tools. I guess my point is I'd rather stop making them than to have to raise the price on them. But worse case I may go back up to my original price of 65 but for now and probably at least a couple weeks it's the same looking tool for the same deal. 55 free shipping. [email protected]. 4237826322
> 
> I will post up in plenty of time if there happens to be any changes coming. But as for now if you order like normal it will ship like always.
> 
> PLEASE LIST ON YOUR PAYPAL THE STYLE KNOCK OFF YOU HAVE. (two or three bar)
> Thanks again Guys


PAYPAL PAYMENT SENT FOR A THREE BAR PLEASE THANKS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:dunno:


----------



## Mr.lincoln

can i get one shipped to 30120 ga....pm please.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Payment sent on paypal for a 3 bar tool


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Classic Customs said:


> If you guys ever wear out that rubber protector hose on the end you can use 5/8 heater hose from the parts store.
> 
> I have had a couple people complain they lost there's so now I glue them on. I guess the hose varies in size. Sometimes it's a press fit and sometimes it slips Right on.
> 
> I have 50 left. Once there gone they are gone! I'm selling for 55 bucks free shipping and people bitch because a 50 cent piece of hose wears out after a while. On a tool like this something has got to wear. It's either a little piece of protective rubber or your knock off. The crazy thing is 2 out of the 3 people who sent me a WTF message I originally sent the tools to them for free. Go figure!
> 
> [email protected] is the Paypal 4237826322 is my cell. Thx


Send me another one, this time for free. I promise i won't complaint....lol Naw on the real this tool works good and have not had an issue...ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Send me another one, this time for free. I promise i won't complaint....lol Naw on the real this tool works good and have not had an issue...ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood

Hey Tommy, I need the price on a 2-prong knock off remover to 98116. Also, how much do I need to include for the paypal fee?

Peace


----------



## slo

folks

just paypal him and the rest is just a process, he shipps out regularly so once he sees the transaction come in it will go out just specify what your getting...


----------



## Classic Customs

Sorry guys Its rare I get a chance to get on. The best way to reach me before ordering if any questions 4237826322
Text or call. It's 55 bucks and I will handle fees and shipping. I'm glad some of you trust me enough to send as a gift however after receiving bunch of 55$ gifts they now take the fee regardless lol. But thanks anyways 

$55 free shipping and fees [email protected]
Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Classic Customs said:


> Sorry guys Its rare I get a chance to get on. The best way to reach me before ordering if any questions 4237826322
> Text or call. It's 55 bucks and I will handle fees and shipping. I'm glad some of you trust me enough to send as a gift however after receiving bunch of 55$ gifts they now take the fee regardless lol. But thanks anyways
> 
> $55 free shipping and fees [email protected]
> Thanks a bunch guys


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

..............................TO THE TOP....................For a great tool and good seller !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Mine just arrived - top quality! works great. TTT great seller, great product


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

thanks for the tool got it yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala

Classic Customs said:


> Sorry guys Its rare I get a chance to get on. The best way to reach me before ordering if any questions 4237826322
> Text or call. It's 55 bucks and I will handle fees and shipping. I'm glad some of you trust me enough to send as a gift however after receiving bunch of 55$ gifts they now take the fee regardless lol. But thanks anyways
> 
> $55 free shipping and fees [email protected]oo.com
> Thanks a bunch guys


Just charge the fees. It's a great tool and I really appreciate that your offering them at a great price. I'm sure I couldn't make one much cheaper than what your charging, unless some metal fell out back of a truck. This tool is heavy and I know shipping isn't cheap. I say charge what you need to, I'm sure most people wouldn't mind the extra 10 bucks, when they see the tool. I love my tool and I never have to worry about beating my knockoffs to shit now.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Classic Customs said:


> Sorry guys Its rare I get a chance to get on. The best way to reach me before ordering if any questions 4237826322
> Text or call. It's 55 bucks and I will handle fees and shipping. I'm glad some of you trust me enough to send as a* gift *however after receiving bunch of 55$ gifts they now take the fee regardless lol. But thanks anyways
> 
> $55 free shipping and fees [email protected]
> Thanks a bunch guys


I TRIED!!
THANKS TOMY


----------



## CADDYLUVA

PAY PAL PMNT SENT.... CANT WAIT TO GET THIS IN THE MAIL, WILL POST A PIC AS SOON AS IT ARRIVES!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

I'M NEXT...
NOT SURE HOW TO DO THIS PAY PAL STUFF BUT ILL FIGURE IT OUT ASAP...


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Payment sent via PayPal for a 2 Wing KO tool. 

Thanks Ken


----------



## ramiro6687

Paypal sent for a three wing knock off tool.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Is paypal the only way ya do it?


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82

Just recived two, 2 bar tools! Thanks playa! Great quality, highly recomended, great communication! I'll be waiting for the other two tools. Thanks agin.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## still HUSTLIN'

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Payment sent via PayPal for a 2 Wing KO tool.
> 
> Thanks Ken


GOT MY TOOL IN, GOOD STUFF!!!!! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## kasem1963

got any 3prong tools in stock?


----------



## .TODD

Good guy to work with already got my money order out thanks for all the communication and good fast business


----------



## topless_66




----------



## caprice on dz

just used mine for the first time today and works great


----------



## topless_66

Just recieved both of mine today, thanks.


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> :wow:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 898949

Just got mine in today..thanks homie!


----------



## Mr.lincoln

sent $55 yesterday hope to get mines soon :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Mr.lincoln

got mine in  havent used it yet but its nice looks well buit!...good buisness men too !!.thanks


----------



## ss63panic

Do you got 3 wings?


----------



## TKeeby79

Whats Up Tommy, hope all is well with you and business. Im interested in picking one of these Knock Off Tools.


----------



## Big Papi

I'm interested in picking one of these up too.


----------



## seppaku

Interested in a 2 a bar tool


----------



## DDsLoLo

Looking to pick one of these up for my old man. Got any in stock? looking to order *asap.*


----------



## slo

DDsLoLo said:


> Looking to pick one of these up for my old man. Got any in stock? looking to order *asap.*


he probably does, and even if not he prob cool enough to make you one on the spot if necesary


----------



## Big Papi

Payment sent for a 2 wing KO tool.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Pm sent


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Just got the tool in today homie. Good part and good quality. good seller for sure!!!


----------



## 505transplant

You got any of these left?


----------



## Crash1964

How do I get one of those tools?


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Crash1964 said:


> How do I get one of those tools?


Yo bro, this the BEST tool you will ever use/buy. Worth it's weight in gold.... I Will never ever beat my Zenith kos with a hammer.


----------



## 505transplant

I called Dayton and they are out so this is my only option... Hook it up bro.. PM sent..


----------



## buick87

pm sent


----------



## Lil Razo

I made a two way and a three way at my job about a month ago they look exactly like that lol thats crazy


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lil Razo said:


> I made a two way and a three way at my job about a month ago they look exactly like that lol thats crazy


You wanna sell any??


----------



## Classic Customs

Call or text before pay palling your money. I sold out over Xmas break and prob be around the 5th or 6th before my grips come in. So if your expecting fast shipping make sure and call or text so I can run out and get some grips local 

Other than that still 55 with free shipping Paypal is [email protected] and phone for text or calls are 4237826322 thanks for all the orders.


----------



## Classic Customs

If you payed before today your tool has shipped though so no worries there


----------



## Classic Customs

ElProfeJose said:


> You wanna sell any??


Wtf? Let him make his own topic. I'm sure my prices would be hard to beat being I have yet to profit a dime off of these. 

I run a buisness I don't have time to log on to layitlow everyday and bump the topics. All my info has been posted multiple times. If you want a tool then send the money. I have made this as easy as I know how 
Take care guys. And thanks for everyone who has ordered and bumped this topic I will continue making these. If I ever decide to stop I will have this closed.


----------



## Classic Customs

505transplant said:


> I called Dayton and they are out so this is my only option... Hook it up bro.. PM sent..


Thanks for business. Not sure my pm went through it kept freezing. Your tool was shipped the day after your e payment cleared. Be safe over there brother.


----------



## 8t4mc

Sup Tommy..

^^^^^^^ GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Tommy u the man..... Thanks


----------



## dirty dan

Thanks for the tool it is great fast ship will buy more soon good service


----------



## 56CHEVY

Just sent my payment for the 2 wing knockoff bar


----------



## SLICK62

TTT


----------



## baggedout81

Good tool!


----------



## BIGTEX325

u have any more ready to ship bought from u months back :thumbsup: need x2


----------



## SLICK62

Mine came in today! Shipped when he said it would, arrived when he said it would! Good seller, thanks Tommy


----------



## 56CHEVY

Got mine on Tuesday tommy. Works great. This tool is quality. Well worth it. Thanks bro


----------



## Impala builder

still have em for sale?


----------



## baldwinc

Just sent payment for a 2 bar!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

you still have any in stock?..need one shipped...


----------



## stillwaters

TTT


----------



## FirmeJoe

Classic Customs said:


> Call or text before pay palling your money. I sold out over Xmas break and prob be around the 5th or 6th before my grips come in. So if your expecting fast shipping make sure and call or text so I can run out and get some grips local
> 
> Other than that still 55 with free shipping Paypal is [email protected] and phone for text or calls are 4237826322 thanks for all the orders.


ttt


----------



## Crash1964

Thanx I got mind a couple weeks ago!!! Thank you for a great product!!!!


----------



## bigskoobsz

you got 2bars in stock and how long does it take to get to me


----------



## OGJordan

Ordered and received one last week. Good quality, quick shipping. NO WAY he's making much $ on these. Thanks Tommy!


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks for all the orders and keeping the topic alive guys 

As of now I will continue making these. Shipping prices are killing me but currently still 55$ free shipping Paypal [email protected] 

I keep them built and ready to go and sending each person tracking info is such a pain in the ass. Everyone who orders will get your tool even if you don't get tracking info. Best way is to call or text me. 4237826322. Also please provide your shipping address in the note section of Paypal. For some reason sometimes it doesn't show up 

And thanks again for all the positive feedback. I'm glad to be helping you guys out with these.


----------



## caprice on dz

best investment I have made in the last few years. I had a bowtie knock get stuck and rather then destroying a hammer this did the trick with a little bit of my 375lb self jumping on the bar


----------



## ElProfeJose

Are these still $65 shipped ? 




Classic Customs said:


> i ran across a good bunch of these :biggrin: . there made very well, come with a five year warranty on anything but scratches and rubber ripping, if the rubber does ever rip or get mangled i will send replacemants for cost of shipping only. as you can see in the picture they are fully padded to protect the chrome. i also send a 24inch bar so you do not have to carry a jack handle to use them, price is $65 shipped in the states. im currently looking for a wholesale supply on the grips and if i can sell enough i might end up lowering the price if all goes well. they are also coated with a durable "hammer like" finish. i have passed a few of these on to a couple friends and they seem to really like them. here are the pictures, it was snowing out and my wife would only help inside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS THE "POWER"BAR THAT THE COMPETITION DOES NOT PROVIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a random shot of tiny tits and the pieces you will be recieving in the kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best shot of the coating, it's actually a very nice "hammer like" finish, but i'm no painter so its just sprayed on (may look like crap lol but these i did paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the cheapest grip i could find, im sure there are not all going to look the same because honestly i'm just grabbing what ever cost less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a decent shot of the rubber pad and rubber "dowels" the rubber i sprayed on these suck. i have since found a much better glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :*if you are a past "classic customs" customer you will recieve $5 off*:


----------



## chevy*boi

So do you have one ready to ship. PM me info


----------



## BIGJOE619

i am looking for a 2 wing one also shipped to 92104 i use to have a dayton one way back and my bro threw it away...


----------



## baggedout81

Whats good Tommy


----------



## chevy*boi

Jus wanted to let everyone know u sold another one.TTT


----------



## chevy*boi

Got my tool in today appreciate it.


----------



## roarin20's

Ordered one too.. let's keep tha homie busy!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## BIGJOE619

ordered mine the ther day im just waiting on it to come in... cant wait


----------



## slo

dope tool, cant think of how many time its got me out of a bind...

everytime someone sees it they want to borrow it!


----------



## roarin20's

I'll be getting mine by Friday or so... can't wait to try it out!


----------



## roarin20's

Bump!


----------



## MR.59

I NEED TO ORDER ONE


----------



## BIGJOE619

very good product im goin to try it out tomorrow when i get rid of these chinas on my raghouse


----------



## chevylo97

need order one for 2bar KO. please pm info


----------



## raiderhater719

TTT


----------



## MR.59

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks for all the orders and keeping the topic alive guys
> 
> As of now I will continue making these. Shipping prices are killing me but currently still 55$ free shipping Paypal [email protected]
> 
> I keep them built and ready to go and sending each person tracking info is such a pain in the ass. Everyone who orders will get your tool even if you don't get tracking info. Best way is to call or text me. 4237826322. Also please provide your shipping address in the note section of Paypal. For some reason sometimes it doesn't show up
> 
> And thanks again for all the positive feedback. I'm glad to be helping you guys out with these.


PM ME YOUR INFO, NEED 1 OF EACH STYLE 2 BAR AND 3 BAR


----------



## slo

MR.59 said:


> PM ME YOUR INFO, NEED 1 OF EACH STYLE 2 BAR AND 3 BAR


just paypal the email right there... note its for the tool and he will send em off.... he hardly gets on here.


----------



## MR.59

slo said:


> just paypal the email right there... note its for the tool and he will send em off.... he hardly gets on here.


:thumbsup:


----------



## roarin20's

First of all ttmft for a bad ass tool....i just got mine in today and this thing works fuken awesome... i tried it and i was amazed at how much more the spinners turned, after supposedly being "tightened" with the lead hammer, if you aint got it get it.. you won't be disappointed!


----------



## MR.59

JUST BOUGHT MY 2 STYLES
SHOULD SEE THEM SOON


----------



## sinisster65

TTT


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> JUST BOUGHT MY 2 STYLES
> SHOULD SEE THEM SOON


got both of them today!


----------



## Classic Customs

TTT


----------



## baggedout81

werd


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR TOMMY AN HIS OG TOOLS NO COPY CAT IN HERE!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Just ordered both the 2 bar and 3 bar. Hope to see them soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## regal ryda

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks for all the support guys.


need paypal info T


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Here's the info. 


regal ryda said:


> need paypal info T





Classic Customs said:


> Thanks for all the orders and keeping the topic alive guys
> 
> As of now I will continue making these. Shipping prices are killing me but currently still 55$ free shipping Paypal [email protected]
> 
> I keep them built and ready to go and sending each person tracking info is such a pain in the ass. Everyone who orders will get your tool even if you don't get tracking info. Best way is to call or text me. 4237826322. Also please provide your shipping address in the note section of Paypal. For some reason sometimes it doesn't show up
> 
> And thanks again for all the positive feedback. I'm glad to be helping you guys out with these.


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> Just ordered both the 2 bar and 3 bar. Hope to see them soon!:thumbsup:


YOU`LL BE HAPPY,PLUS THEY WORK GREAT!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> YOU`LL BE HAPPY,PLUS THEY WORK GREAT!


I'm sure I will be! With so many great reviews, can't go wrong!


----------



## regal ryda

Tommy Paypal sent from me I don't know if it auto gives you my address Lmk if it don't


----------



## sinisster65

Just sent payment for one


----------



## roarin20's

You homies won't be disappointed, this is wayyy better than a lead hammer, keep up the good work Tommy!


----------



## Aaron6284

Just sent PayPal payment for one. Thanks homie. TTT.


----------



## Classic Customs

Everyone who has ordered has been sent out 

Thanks for all the orders From here on 3 bars need to be 65$ (free shipping). There bigger and heavier and shipping is killing me. Two bars are still 55$ 

As always I'm try and save you what I can but I think 65 is still fair for the 3 bar. 

I'm also going to sart doing an even 100$ for anyone wanting both tools shipped together. That can be of any style 
[email protected] Thanks


----------



## fesboogie

gonna paypal tonight... forgot all about this!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

whats good bro!!!!!!


Classic Customs said:


> Everyone who has ordered has been sent out
> 
> Thanks for all the orders From here on 3 bars need to be 65$ (free shipping). There bigger and heavier and shipping is killing me. Two bars are still 55$
> 
> As always I'm try and save you what I can but I think 65 is still fair for the 3 bar.
> 
> I'm also going to sart doing an even 100$ for anyone wanting both tools shipped together. That can be of any style
> [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Classic Customs

KAKALAK said:


> whats good bro!!!!!!



How ya been sweetheart.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Got my 2 bar and 3 bar tools today. These tools ain't no joke! Thanks again Tommy:thumbsup::h5::worship:


----------



## raiderhater719

Paypal sent for 2 bar ko tool......PM me when you received it thanks man.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron6284

Aaron6284 said:


> Just sent PayPal payment for one. Thanks homie. TTT.


Pm me when it's on it's way. Thanks.


----------



## sinisster65

Just got mine, Quality tool, very satisfied :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron6284

Recived mine today and this tool is the shit! Thank you and take care. TTT


----------



## jspekdc2

i need 1. pm sent


----------



## slo

Classic Customs said:


> Everyone who has ordered has been sent out
> 
> Thanks for all the orders From here on 3 bars need to be 65$ (free shipping). There bigger and heavier and shipping is killing me. Two bars are still 55$
> 
> As always I'm try and save you what I can but I think 65 is still fair for the 3 bar.
> 
> I'm also going to sart doing an even 100$ for anyone wanting both tools shipped together. That can be of any style
> [email protected] Thanks


hell yeah, sweet deal!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## UCETAH

THANK YOU TOMMY! I'm late to post but I got my 12..


----------



## jspekdc2

Payment sent. Thanks tommy.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ordered mine yesterday. TTT. Three prong


----------



## roarin20's

roarin20's said:


> You homies won't be disappointed, this is wayyy better than a lead hammer, keep up the good work Tommy!


TTT!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> :wow:


:nicoderm:


----------



## bigfeo

how much for both 2 and 3 prong, shipped to 78758?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Classic Customs said:


> Everyone who has ordered has been sent out
> 
> Thanks for all the orders From here on 3 bars need to be 65$ (free shipping). There bigger and heavier and shipping is killing me. Two bars are still 55$
> 
> As always I'm try and save you what I can but I think 65 is still fair for the 3 bar.
> 
> I'm also going to sart doing an even 100$ for anyone wanting both tools shipped together. That can be of any style
> [email protected] Thanks





Classic Customs said:


> Thanks for all the orders and keeping the topic alive guys
> 
> As of now I will continue making these. Shipping prices are killing me but currently still 55$ free shipping Paypal [email protected]
> 
> I keep them built and ready to go and sending each person tracking info is such a pain in the ass. Everyone who orders will get your tool even if you don't get tracking info. Best way is to call or text me. 4237826322. Also please provide your shipping address in the note section of Paypal. For some reason sometimes it doesn't show up
> 
> And thanks again for all the positive feedback. I'm glad to be helping you guys out with these.





bigfeo said:


> how much for both 2 and 3 prong, shipped to 78758?


The top is the current. The second is for PayPal info. :h5:


----------



## jspekdc2

Wait on mine, no more bangin on the ears!!! Best tool to have.


----------



## regal ryda

got mine in thanks Tommy cant wait to use it


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks for all the orders and keep this topic bumped 


My shop will be on vacation the 4th through the 15th so that's going to possible slow some orders if placed after the 4th. Everyone who has orders in has been shipped so no pending orders will be delayed. You can still contact me 4237826322 for more accurate time frame on shipping. Thanks and try not to choke on any hotdogs during the 4th, or anytime really.


----------



## MR.59

try not to choke on any hotdogs during the 4th, or anytime really.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mabeg

How would I go about ordering one? the 3 prong? Thanks Should I wait till after the holiday?


----------



## 46'Areosedan




----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## MR.59

call that number that`s posted up


----------



## mabeg

MR.59 said:


> call that number that`s posted up


thanks I will hit'em up tomorrow.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## mabeg

Coo just ordered mine.........:thumbsup: thank you


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## xxsickoxx

still available??


----------



## backyard64

x2


xxsickoxx said:


> still available??


----------



## slo

good stuff


----------



## (801)WHEELS

TTT 

FOR THE HOMIE TOMMY

YES THESE TOOLS ARE STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## Classic Customs

Sorry guys I haven't been coming in here much 

I have pretty much decided to continue to make these for ever. Seems like there is a pretty big need for them and there has been a couple other company's trying to make them and sell on ebay for 80-100. So I will keep plenty stocked at $55 each free shipping 

Thanks everyone for your support. The next person to post in here and pay for one I will send a copy of the movie Sunday driver with your tool.


----------



## Classic Customs

The movie isn't a copy its an original still in the box. It's not brand new.


----------



## Talkn

Hey Tommy, I will take a two wing Dayton knockoff removal tool. PM your paypal info. Thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS

THANKS AGAIN TOMMY!


----------



## silent7905

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc

Just sent payment

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KAKALAK

What's good Tommy! ?


----------



## DeeLoc

oh may have not added enough info on the paypal...
I want a two wing knock off tool.....Garden Grove, CA 92840


----------



## 94caddi

a bro send me ur paypal info so i can order one thanks


----------



## DeeLoc

Thanks Tommy got the tool!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Classic Customs said:


> Sorry guys I haven't been coming in here much
> 
> I have pretty much decided to continue to make these for ever. Seems like there is a pretty big need for them and there has been a couple other company's trying to make them and sell on ebay for 80-100. So I will keep plenty stocked at $55 each free shipping
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support. The next person to post in here and pay for one I will send a copy of the movie Sunday driver with your tool.


Fuckin wanna be copy cats always gonna tryin bring you down but your quality tool's an cheap prices can't be faded Tommy

TTT FOR THE OG TOOL MAN!!!!


----------



## roarin20's

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuckin wanna be copy cats always gonna tryin bring you down but your quality tool's an cheap prices can't be faded Tommy
> 
> TTT FOR THE OG TOOL MAN!!!!


X2....TTT for a great tool and a koo guy to do binniz with!


----------



## 94caddi

still wating for ur paypal info bro


----------



## 817.TX.

94caddi said:


> still wating for ur paypal info bro





Classic Customs said:


> 65$ shipped [email protected]..... dont forget the paypal fees :cheesy:


:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

I need 2 bar tool... Payment sent!! cant wait to try this


----------



## ct1458

Payment sent for a 2 and 3 way tool. 

Thanks,


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

Just received today! super fast shipping!! Thanks homie!!! will def buy another one... cuz I kno one of my homies will try to steal mines!!


----------



## TYTE9D

Payment sent.. I forgot to note i need the 2 bar tool. Dayton dog ears.. Thanks homie!


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks guys. 


55$ two bars 
65$ three bar. Free shipping. [email protected] is paypal. 4237826322.


----------



## ct1458

Got mine today. Quality looks great. Thanks again!


----------



## TYTE9D

Got mine.. Great quality, will be ordering another one for my homie this week.. Thanks homie.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:inout:


----------



## dirty_duece

Do you have still have 3 bar ones


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

still have 2 bar ones bro…???


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Tommy still has both 2 & 3 bars. 
He is busy building these tools and other stuff so he doesn't always have enough time everyday to get on here.


----------



## marcocutty

Ttt


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

payment sent for another one... good stuff homie!!


----------



## special_k

So no more lead hammers or bent knock offs?
What's your paypal?
I will take a 2 bar one!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 55$ two bars
> 65$ three bar. Free shipping. [email protected] is paypal. 4237826322.





special_k said:


> So no more lead hammers or bent knock offs?
> What's your paypal?
> I will take a 2 bar one!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

OTHER WAY OF PAYMENT I DONT HAVE PAYPAL PM ME PLEASE


----------



## special_k

Ordered my 2 bar straight Dayton k/o tool


----------



## Mr Cucho

I oder mine can wait to get it no more beatn up em ko's wth the lead hammer B-)


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Mr Cucho said:


> I oder mine can wait to get it no more beatn up em ko's wth the lead hammer B-)


Especially when they are WWK k/o's. You don't want to beat on those:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

46'Areosedan said:


> Especially when they are WWK k/o's. You don't want to beat on those:thumbsup:


I know right got to take good care of em B-) !!!


----------



## dagar857

Want buy one for 2 wing knock off pm me please


----------



## Mr Cucho

dagar857 said:


> Want buy one for 2 wing knock off pm me please


Is better n faster if u get @ tommy by phone homie !!!


----------



## lone star

Tommy makes dam good , solid products. Ships fast and has good prices. Buy with confidence.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I bought two tools the kickass work excellent highly recommended will never use a lead hammer again


----------



## special_k

Still waiting on mine from classic customs


----------



## special_k

Got mine!


----------



## bundi62

Great tool and fast shipping..


----------



## Classic Customs

Bump. : )


----------



## Classic Customs

(801)WHEELS said:


> Tommy still has both 2 & 3 bars.
> He is busy building these tools and other stuff so he doesn't always have enough time everyday to get on here.



My tools are also sold through (801)WHEELS

Pretty soon he will be doing all the day to day selling of these but I will still be building them. I make and sell so much stuff it's getting hard to manage everything on a day to day basis.


----------



## big C

Classic Customs said:


> My tools are also sold through (801)WHEELS
> 
> Pretty soon he will be doing all the day to day selling of these but I will still be building them. I make and sell so much stuff it's getting hard to manage everything on a day to day basis.


Do you have a website on everything you build?


----------



## RO68RAG

Classic Customs said:


> My tools are also sold through (801)WHEELS
> 
> Pretty soon he will be doing all the day to day selling of these but I will still be building them. I make and sell so much stuff it's getting hard to manage everything on a day to day basis.


got mine today thanks bro


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Classic Customs said:


> My tools are also sold through (801)WHEELS
> 
> Pretty soon he will be doing all the day to day selling of these but I will still be building them. I make and sell so much stuff it's getting hard to manage everything on a day to day basis.


THANK YOU!


----------



## tokenbrown1

Noice! Can't wait to order and receive.


----------



## (801)WHEELS

TTT


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs

[email protected]. 2 bars are 55$ 3 bars are 65

Still free shipping. 4237826322 if anyone needs to contact me. I don't really have time to get on here much anymore 

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

I ordered mine?


----------



## Heights

Just ordered mine today can't wait to try it


----------



## CCC925

PayPal sent thanks!


----------



## Heights

Just got mine in today thanks bro


----------



## Classic Customs

Ttt.


----------



## Norcalbigbeto

I want one of the 2 bar knock off tools. Please pm me. Thx!


----------



## CCC925

tool works great thanks again


----------



## jgraza17

Pm price. I would like to purchase a two prong tool. Thanks.


----------



## CCC925

jgraza17 said:


> Pm price. I would like to purchase a two prong tool. Thanks.


Go back a page the info is there


----------



## baggedout81

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

Mabey dumb question but will these work on square ear zenith k.o's.?


----------



## CCC925

Bad Intentions 65 said:


> Mabey dumb question but will these work on square ear zenith k.o's.?


Yes


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

CCC925 said:


> Yes


Thanks CCC925 I'll be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## divine69impala

Great seller and a damn good product!


----------



## CCC925

divine69impala said:


> Great seller and a damn good product!


X2


----------



## Classic Customs

Thanks guys. 


Still plenty in stock.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Classic Customs said:


> [email protected]. 2 bars are 55$ 3 bars are 65
> 
> Still free shipping. 4237826322 if anyone needs to contact me. I don't really have time to get on here much anymore
> 
> Thanks for the support guys.


Pm sent


----------



## Lolohopper

Can i use an torque wrench on this tool?


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Thx for the update and call. Ill let u know ehen i receive it


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

Lolohopper said:


> Can i use an torque wrench on this tool?


No , check the tool pics on the first page. You put a pipe through it for leverage and just tighten by hand.


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY

Hey whats up bro, your tool looks pretty cool! Im keen on buying one man and was jus wondering how much shipped to Melbourne, Australia  ? ...pm when you can


----------



## 817.TX.

TTT for a bad ass tool!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Got my tool used it once to remove knock offs and it worked great wish I woulda bought one sooner. Great tool thx


----------



## mackrahim

I've got bullet kos with a wrench will the two ear work for that setup?


----------



## nasty916

Do u still have the tool for the 3 way knock off


----------



## Classic Customs

mackrahim said:


> I've got bullet kos with a wrench will the two ear work for that setup?


This is an interesting idea. I have a lot of people asking for tools that fit bullets. But in short I honesty don't know if it would work or not. If I had the bullet tool I could make it work. 

Still have plenty ready to ship.


----------



## KAKALAK

bumpity bump bump for the tomster


----------



## fool2

Still selling these? I need one for 2 ear KO's


----------



## OldDrop

Looking for 2 ear tool.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

do you have the 3 wing tool for sale? needing one.Thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 55$ two bars
> 65$ three bar. Free shipping. [email protected] is paypal. 4237826322.



BUMP! For all you who are looking at purchasing one of these tools contact Tommy at this number. He doesn't get on here much anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2

thanks im texting him now


----------



## that_kush87

Just got mine today. TTT


----------



## tintest

Ordered mine today!


----------



## fool2

just got mine in the mail today, that fucker is heavy duty as fuck.


----------



## MUFASA

fool2 said:


> just got mine in the mail today, that fucker is heavy duty as fuck.


Bet it didnt take 2 yrs


----------



## MUFASA

. :|


----------



## fool2

MUFASA said:


> Bet it didnt take 2 yrs










:nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA

fool2 said:


> View attachment 1545530
> 
> :nicoderm:


:shocked:


----------



## fool2

got a knock on the door today and the mailman had a package. open it up and it's another one of these tools. i texted the dude to let him know he accidentally sent me two and he said keep it. took me about 5 minutes to sell it


----------



## LWDBO

*Top notch quality and service !! Well built and Heavy duty !!

Stop beating up ur knock offs with the lead hammer and buy one of these asap. You wont regret it !!!

*


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Ordered mine a couple days ago!


----------



## slo

fool2 said:


> got a knock on the door today and the mailman had a package. open it up and it's another one of these tools. i texted the dude to let him know he accidentally sent me two and he said keep it. took me about 5 minutes to sell it


yeah tommy cool a mofo like that real talk


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

Got my mine today for the three wing KO...

Thanks Tommy...


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

Do you still have more of the 2 ear KO tool?


----------



## 1.8TTony

Always good to have a hot chick promote products........make more sales that way.............I got the 3 post spinner knock offs for $65 bucks plus one adapter ans 20 lugnuts'


----------



## 1.8TTony

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Do you still have more of the 2 ear KO tool?


 no, I had 3 bullet diamond knock offs with no tool......I went to a rim shop to buy the fourth KO....I bought it, bot the rim shop didn't have the tool so I bought four 3 pointed knockoffs as well.


----------



## 1.8TTony

tried my cousins cheap Home made tool that he tried to copy (your design)\
.....gonna be buying one of your originaaaals


----------



## maguilera63

are these still available??


----------



## on1

looks pretty simple to make. better get the patent


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

Got mine today looks nice and sturdy. Did not get the 24" bar tho.? Does he still send these?


----------



## LWDBO

BE CAREFUL... The lil rubber hose he uses for protection DOESNT WORK.... I fucced up the chrome on 2 out of 4 of my fresh Knocc offs ..... I put some cloth over it and taped it and that worked... If he uses a thiccer rubber hose it would prbly work. Other than that its a good tool..


----------



## Wicked Wayz

LWDBO said:


> BE CAREFUL... The lil rubber hose he uses for protection DOESNT WORK.... I fucced up the chrome on 2 out of 4 of my fresh Knocc offs ..... I put some cloth over it and taped it and that worked... If he uses a thiccer rubber hose it would prbly work. Other than that its a good tool..


Had the same issue with a brand spanking new set of Dayton knockoffs. First ko it ate right through the hose and put a ding/messed up the chrome. Wasn't too happy because they changed the price of the kos the day before I put them on, but overall it's a great tool; after I put some thicker hose and wrapped the it with duct tape I haven't had an issue since. Figured I was the only one so didn't want to say anything but now that I know someone else experienced the same thing I think it should be at least known


----------



## MinieMe209

Wicked Wayz said:


> Had the same issue with a brand spanking new set of Dayton knockoffs. First ko it ate right through the hose and put a ding/messed up the chrome. Wasn't too happy because they changed the price of the kos the day before I put them on, but overall it's a great tool; after I put some thicker hose and wrapped the it with duct tape I haven't had an issue since. *Figured I was the only one so didn't want to say anything* but now that I know someone else experienced the same thing I think it should be at least known


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yeah I had the same problems destroyed a brand-new Dayton swept three-ear but Tommy is a good dude he hooks me up with the tools for a good price so I'm not tripping just need to make some improvements to the tabs tht touch the ears


----------



## 817.TX.

:| :nicoderm:


----------



## bonediggetie

The fixe i used for my tools was wrap a shit load of electrical tape around each tip works great


----------



## 817.TX.

Funny thing is!!you paint your frame, you put it on jack stands, it chips your paint!! Now your mad at the maker of the jack stands!! GTFO!! :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

I have bought alot of these from TOMMY...of couse shit wears out after using alot... $2 dollar electric tape does the trick...My members use mine and ends up buying some...You can't beat the price and the time it takes to make one...Tommy is a great and HONEST guy...:thumbsup:


----------



## FestersGarage

I need to get the KO off of my truck, are these still for sale? Got some badass rims I want to put on stat.


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks guys. 


55$ two bars 
65$ three bar. Free shipping. [email protected] is paypal. 4237826322.


----------



## Classic Customs

Someone called me today and someone else called them saying they never received 

4237826322 is my cell. Accessiblesystems.com is my regular site. If I missed someone it was an accident. Just call me. 

And if anyone needs anything from my normal site mention layitlow for free shipping. And I may have the rubber protector tabs fixed for a longer more durable life. 

But my question is am I dick for selling it dirt cheap and asking you to replace 10 cents worth of rubber in place of a 30$ hammer or would I be more of a dick to spend the extra time and money making a leather "boot" that last forever and charge 100$ for the tool. Obviously I'm a dick either way. 

Thanks for all the support and everyone that's kept the topic alive. I truly appreciate it. Even Mufasa


----------



## (801)WHEELS

TTT


----------



## ray-vw

payment sent


----------



## lone star

817.TX. said:


> Funny thing is!!you paint your frame, you put it on jack stands, it chips your paint!! Now your mad at the maker of the jack stands!! GTFO!! :loco: :nicoderm:


Very good point


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Just got my 2 ear KO removal tool and this tool is legit. uffin:


----------



## tonelocz559

do they still make the 2 wing knockoff tool ? and how can i order one?


----------



## CCC925

Classic Customs said:


> [email protected]. 2 bars are 55$ 3 bars are 65
> 
> Still free shipping. 4237826322 if anyone needs to contact me. I don't really have time to get on here much anymore
> 
> Thanks for the support guys.


TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need this


----------



## 56CHEVY

Does Tommy still have the same#? I texted him but no reply. Just wanted to see if it was still $100 if ordered 2 tools


----------



## 56CHEVY

56CHEVY said:


> Does Tommy still have the same#? I texted him but no reply. Just wanted to see if it was still $100 if ordered 2 tools


Anybody got info if Tommy still making these?


----------



## KAKALAK

I can't get ahold of him either. I think something is wrong. I hope he's still alive. Might have to make a trip


----------



## KAKALAK

He's still alive. Moving into a different location. Number is the same but I still can't get ahold of him. I talked to business partner


----------



## KAKALAK

Tools still in stock. I ordered one. Danielle that works with tommy got me all set


----------



## 305chino

KAKALAK said:


> Tools still in stock. I ordered one. Danielle that works with tommy got me all set


How u get ahold of them trying to get one ....let me know phone # or have pm .....thanks homie


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

Info #### to order


----------



## NIMSTER64

Where can I get a number so I can order one


----------



## NIMSTER64

Classic Customs said:


> Someone called me today and someone else called them saying they never received
> 
> 4237826322 is my cell. Accessiblesystems.com is my regular site. If I missed someone it was an accident. Just call me.
> 
> And if anyone needs anything from my normal site mention layitlow for free shipping. And I may have the rubber protector tabs fixed for a longer more durable life.
> 
> But my question is am I dick for selling it dirt cheap and asking you to replace 10 cents worth of rubber in place of a 30$ hammer or would I be more of a dick to spend the extra time and money making a leather "boot" that last forever and charge 100$ for the tool. Obviously I'm a dick either way.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and everyone that's kept the topic alive. I truly appreciate it. Even Mufasa


Is this still the same contact info? s


----------



## 86greengo

Any luck getting in touch with him and picking one up?


----------



## 305chino

86greengo said:


> Any luck getting in touch with him and picking one up?


u could hit up superior wheels ...they should have some hit up Angel


----------



## 86greengo

Have you got the contact info for superior wheels by chance? Thanks in advance bro.


----------



## 305chino

86greengo said:


> Have you got the contact info for superior wheels by chance? Thanks in advance bro.


hit him up at 408-520-8813 he's name is Angel ....... ....tell him 305chino sent u ....


----------



## MR.59

Classic Customs said:


> Someone called me today and someone else called them saying they never received
> 
> 4237826322 is my cell. Accessiblesystems.com is my regular site. If I missed someone it was an accident. Just call me.
> 
> And if anyone needs anything from my normal site mention layitlow for free shipping. And I may have the rubber protector tabs fixed for a longer more durable life.
> 
> But my question is am I dick for selling it dirt cheap and asking you to replace 10 cents worth of rubber in place of a 30$ hammer or would I be more of a dick to spend the extra time and money making a leather "boot" that last forever and charge 100$ for the tool. Obviously I'm a dick either way.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and everyone that's kept the topic alive. I truly appreciate it. Even Mufasa


sent your info to a club member


----------



## 98blulincoln

I wonder do still sell those 2 ear soft touch knock off tool?? I would like to buy one! I couldn't even find anywhere except Dayton's their is like 200 buck for it! Well thanks


----------



## [email protected]

*great*

I want one/


----------



## Playboy79

Are these still for sale? Need one asap!


----------

